# Yay, it is raining ... but not only (The Weather Thread)



## smussuw

Allah yezeed o yebarek, it is raininig for the 2nd time in 3 days :cheers:

the 2nd time this year :tongue2:


----------



## smussuw

view from our house.

not clear though, it is a little bit windy too.


----------



## Towers

nice pictures, which area of dubai you live btw looks so green


----------



## smussuw

^ apposite to safa park

it is getting really dark :runaway:


----------



## DarkBlueBoss

its crazy here in nad al Sheba, lighting and rain and winds its crazy, 
 i was supposed to have a BBQ byt the pool today


----------



## smussuw

^ ur supposed to celebrate, we dont get rain that much.

BBQ for tomorow


----------



## DG

Thanks Allah at last it is raining


----------



## DarkBlueBoss

smussuw said:


> ^ ur supposed to celebrate, we dont get rain that much.
> 
> BBQ for tomorow


i dont mind if it keeps raining all day, but the BBQ was supposed to be tonight, and invited many people already  
so if stops raining by lets say 4 pm it would be great 
smussuw ... see if you can do anything about that.. :cheers:


----------



## Towers

isn't the nad al sheba area mostly desert, why do you live there?


----------



## xzmattzx

what does the desert look like when it rains? do things start getting very green over there after a rain? do your "regular trees" (rather than palm trees) get a little greener?


----------



## DarkBlueBoss

^^ for towers, i dont live there, i work there

^^ for xzmattzx i'll try to get some photo's for ya , atleast in my area


----------



## DarkBlueBoss

Rain causes 427 road accidents 
Staff Report
Published: 02/23/2006 12:00 AM (UAE)


Abu Dhabi: Rain in Abu Dhabi and Al Ain led to 427 minor car accidents, according to an Abu Dhabi police report on Wednesday.

It noted 300 accidents in Abu Dhabi and 127 in Al Ain. 

There were some injuries in Al Ain, said Major Mohammad Ebrahim Al Ameri, head of the Rescue and Ambulance section in Al Ain police. 

He said the accidents happened due to speeding "despite poor visibility and failure to leave adequate space between cars".


----------



## smussuw

xzmattzx said:


> what does the desert look like when it rains? do things start getting very green over there after a rain? do your "regular trees" (rather than palm trees) get a little greener?


the picture Ive posted of my area is already green with trees and grass, doesnt have any relation with "desert"


----------



## xzmattzx

smussuw said:


> the picture Ive posted of my area is already green with trees and grass, doesnt have any relation with "desert"


true, but i guess my question can be complimented with some pictures to explain what i mean by "green" and "greener":

a picture of mine from las vegas, a desert climate with little rainfall









a picture of mine from a somewhat-rural area of delaware, a temperate climate with plenty of rain









notice how delaware seems greener than las vegas? do your trees have a lighter tone when it doesn't rain?


----------



## Towers

hahahahahah, that picture of Lasvegas kinda reminds me of the Jumeirah area in Dubai, though minus the moutains


----------



## Krazy

I got woken up by the stupid lightning :bash:


----------



## AltinD

^^ You're lucky. The Springs and Jumeirah Islands residents were woken by the water entering their houses/villas from all directions. :bash:


----------



## Face81

^^ :lol:


And the rain goes on!  Yay!


----------



## juiced

Water seeped into our house as well in well in the Lakes :bash: The problem seems to be with villas, a friend has theirs flooded in Jumeirah, and apparently some Jumeirah Islands residents called Radio 2 this morning to say part of the villa structure had collapsed?


----------



## Bikes

DarkBlueBoss said:



> Abu Dhabi: Rain in Abu Dhabi and Al Ain led to 427 minor car accidents, according to an Abu Dhabi police report on Wednesday.
> 
> It noted 300 accidents in Abu Dhabi and 127 in Al Ain.


:nuts: :lol: Like Firsttimers! This kind of reminds me of a video of americans driving on the highway, and it had some ice on the surface, and like 10 cars crashed (at the speed of 20kmh), they even crashed into the ambulance car afterwards.


----------



## fahed

Krazy said:


> I got woken up by the stupid lightning :bash:


You either sleep next to a window with your eyes open, or you meant "stupid thunder"

Finally we have got some drops from the sky. الحمدلله والله يزيد ويبارك


----------



## juiced

Well, thunder can't happen without lightning


----------



## *UofT*

Why are homes flooding, do you guys not have proper drainage system over there??, 

Congrats on the rain though!


----------



## juiced

Houses in Dubai haven't been built properly, not just Emaar/Nakheel but other ones as well so water seeps in through windows and doors, or in the case of Jumeirah Islands villas, ceilings give way completely.


----------



## IDigFla85

That's insane! Are you telling me that all these new developments are having water seepage problems? That's pathetic workmanship. Good thing rain is a rarity over there, otherwise it seems the whole place would wash away. It seems that many of the sites don't have storm drainage systems. If anyone can show me pictures of a curb or throat inlet I would be amazed.


----------



## DUBAI

Gulf News 




> Morning thunderstorms flood Dubai
> 
> By Daniel Bardsley, Kelly Crane and Alaric Gomes, Staff Reporters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roads and houses were flooded as thunderstorms lashed the UAE today - and forecasters warned the turbulent weather was set to continue.
> 
> Air conditioning units stopped, traffic lights went dead and emergency generators kicked into action as the effects took their toil.
> 
> Cars were abandoned across the city as motorists realised they were unable to battle the depth of water on the roads.
> 
> Residents in the Springs, Meadows and Arabian Ranches, some of the worst hit communities, were left stranded for up to an hour while the water build up subsided.
> 
> Rain leaked into many upstairs rooms from the balconies in the Springs and Meadows soaking curtains, rugs and personal possessions.
> 
> The rains - caused by cold air moving into the upper atmosphere from the north west - began in the Jebel Ali area and by about 8am had moved into Dubai. Forecasters put out warnings for air, sea and road travel, with offshore winds expected to gust at up to 40 knots.
> 
> Phil Targett, a duty forecaster at Dubai International Airport, said: "We'll see further rain and thunderstorms into Friday, and there could also be isolated showers on Saturday."
> 
> By shortly after midday today, meteorologists at Dubai International Airport had recorded 12.8mm of rain.
> 
> Organisers of the Dubai Duty Free Tennis tournament are waiting for a respite from the rains before reaching a decision on the quarterfinals of the Women’s Open here in Dubai.
> 
> "We really do not have any control over the rains," Salah Tahlak told Gulf News earlier this afternoon.
> 
> "We will have to wait and see when it stops raining, so that we can then go ahead and get the courts dried out," Tahlak said.
> 
> The tournament director further stated that everything is on standby the minute the rain subsides. "It will take just 30 to 45 minutes to get the courts to dry out," he said.
> 
> Nearly 100 volunteers and ushers are at hand along with conventional hand mops and half a dozen heavy-duty blowers, should the rains stop.
> 
> "All we can do at this moment is to wait and see when the rains will stop so that we can go ahead with the games," Tahlak stated.



Look at the springs!

they actualy are Springs!


----------



## empersouf

WHAHYAHAHAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA
It's raining in Dubai. And a friend of me(Dr. Dubai) Is on holiday to Dubai.
WHAHAHA


----------



## shayan

How many days a year does it rain in dubai?


----------



## XREX

shayan said:


> How many days a year does it rain in dubai?


0 to 5 days


----------



## dubaiflo

:lol:

they don't think of rain, it hardly happens.., no doubt some villas have their own indoor swimming pool now 

but this looks really insane 

well lack of drainage system...


----------



## Face81

^^ Before commenting on our drought conditions, I think everyone should have a look at our stats. We have alot more rain than people think, its just that we have been suffering from a few successive dry winters.

Have a look:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Thursday February 23, 11:13 AM
The tennis match between Amelie Mauresmo and Svetlana Kutznetsova is delayed due to the rain at the Duty free women's open in Dubai, UAE. Thursday, Fe
The tennis match between Amelie Mauresmo and Svetlana Kutznetsova is delayed due to the rain at the Duty free women's open in Dubai, UAE










R


----------



## malec

juiced said:



> Houses in Dubai haven't been built properly, not just Emaar/Nakheel but other ones as well so water seeps in through windows and doors, or in the case of Jumeirah Islands villas, ceilings give way completely.




Are you serious or is this just some rumour? I thought one of the main features of a house was that it is to withstand rain, even stoneage houses. So you're seriously saying that if I pour water on someones roof it'll fall down? :hahaha:


----------



## UAE_CONDOR




----------



## thedubailife

juiced said:


> Water seeped into our house as well in well in the Lakes :bash: The problem seems to be with villas, a friend has theirs flooded in Jumeirah, and apparently some Jumeirah Islands residents called Radio 2 this morning to say part of the villa structure had collapsed?


Well hope all building standards are not that bad...ok it may not rain often in dubai but surely the buildings need to be able to take some rain. 

Hope thes guys never build houses in the uk they would last all of one day the amount of rain we can have here.

Anyway juiced you wanted a house in the lakes now you got a lake in your house


----------



## Towers

the drive between abu dhabi and al ain was terrible, the clouds were so dark that it look like night in day time. and there was even golf ball size hail


----------



## smussuw

it rained alot today


----------



## Towers

yeah in tons, i haven't seen so much rain in UAE so far


----------



## malec

The only time I've seen water leaking through a roof here in Ireland is a few years ago when we were rehearsing with our orchestra in this really shoddy old building. It was definitely big enough to fit us all in but resembled more of a gigantic shed! I remember water droplets falling onto our drums and the noise pissing everyone off 
I didn't realise the construction quality of these villas can be that bad. What are the roofs made of?


----------



## DG

and the rain continues


----------



## Krazy

fahed said:


> You either sleep next to a window with your eyes open, or you meant "stupid thunder"


Thanks for correcting me, smartass :sleepy:


----------



## Essa

24hrs of rain in Dubai, unbelievable


----------



## Krazy

yes it hasnt stopped.... its raining pretty heavy and pretty cold winds blowing with a lot of lightning.. have to say i dont remember the last time i witnessed such weather in the UAE. 

we drove back from dubai to abu dhabi around 10 pm and man, we saw some pretty nasty accidents on the way.... ppl were still driving like maniacs... overtaking from the right lane, changing lanes in zig zag fashion without any indicator and the rain is pouring down with lightning in the background.... :sleepy:


----------



## Dubai-Lover

lol
seems like the bad weather is running away from me
haven't witnessed any rain in germany so far!

i remember dec 2004/jan 2005
the 2 weeks around new years were terrible
it rained a lot too

it always seems to be 1-2 weeks of rain and then it's over

it was amazing how the temp has risen over the last 2 weeks though, quite fast, maybe this is the result of the rapid growing temps!


----------



## DubaiCanadian

Is it still raining?


----------



## Towers

its stopped in Abu dhabi some 5 hours back, not sure whats happening in dubai


----------



## dazz

notice the dark clouds on the right top corner on the second photo


----------



## TowerPower

xzmattzx said:


>


Is that a monorail there towards the bottom of the photo?
Las Vegas is the US's Dubai, so it wouldn't suprise me if they decided to install a metro for all the new folks moving there..


----------



## smussuw

the roads are still wet


----------



## DUBAI

TowerPower said:


> Is that a monorail there towards the bottom of the photo?
> Las Vegas is the US's Dubai, so it wouldn't suprise me if they decided to install a metro for all the new folks moving there..


THE INDIVIDUl hotels used to have their own systems between say 2-3 hotels. or the hotel and the strip.

i think it was 04 when they all got together and linked them up along the strip.


----------



## xzmattzx

TowerPower said:


> Is that a monorail there towards the bottom of the photo?
> Las Vegas is the US's Dubai, so it wouldn't suprise me if they decided to install a metro for all the new folks moving there..


it's a monorail to make going between casinos on the strip easier. as DUBAI pointed out, some casinos had their own trams and monorails to connect to each other; for instance, excalibur, luxor, and mandalay bay, which are all next to each other, are connected to each other by a tram. the monorail on the strip, though, does not used pre-existing tram and monorail lines in it's monorail line. it goes along the east side of the strip, from the sahara to mgm grand.


----------



## Alexpira

Interesting...the UAE climate (medium temperature and humidity) is very similar to the climate in Southern Brazil (Sao Paulo and Rio de Janeiro), except that UAE is much more dry, of course....

But temperature and humity are very similar to Sao Paulo...in fact, Sao Paulo could be much more dryer than Dubai...in August to September the air humidity in SP could reach only 10% !!!


----------



## DubaiCanadian

is it raining?


----------



## smussuw

yes


----------



## Krazy

it's still raining here in abu dhabi


----------



## Krazy

*Rain washes away the gloss from Dubai's prime properties*









A flooded Springs compound after overnight showers in Dubai. Residents in adjoining communities said clogged drains aggravated the waterlogging.


Dubai: Residents of some of Dubai's newest developments reacted angrily after their homes were flooded following yesterday's heavy downpour.

Householders blamed poor construction and inadequate maintenance for the problems, which began soon after the skies opened in the morning. People living in new developments such as The Meadows, The Springs and Arabian Ranches in the southern end of Dubai were among the worst affected.

Roula Sawaya, a Lebanese housewife who moved into a villa in Arabian Ranches two weeks ago, said: "It was raining from the ceiling ... Friends in nearby developments had same problems. Emaar should put more attention into construction quality and materials."

Minie Kapila from India, said her garage was flooded and water was dripping into the rooms of her villa in The Meadows. "The water was above ankle level deep in the garage it was filthy, stinking water. Even the manholes were clogged."

An Emaar spokesperson told Gulf News: "Emaar staff have been on site in its communities assisting customers following the unusually inclement weather which has revealed some leakages and, in isolated cases, some minor flooding due to drain blockages."

Traders in Ibn Battuta Mall also saw water leaking into their properties while buckets were put out to catch rainfall dripping from the ceiling into Mall of the Emirates.


----------



## dubaiflo

:rofl:

talking about building quality.

well still this does not happen very often in dubai, and not to such an extent obviously...


----------



## malec

I've just read that Mall of the Emirates had water leaking into the buildings. I mean what the **** are these buildings made out of? It seems the quality of the roofs are worse than if you just used a giant plastic sheet as a roof. At least that keeps water out.

BTW seriously though, can anyone tell me the materials they use in building these shitty roofs?


----------



## DUBAI

i just got txt'd a picture of someones house in the springs/medows area.

they have a swimng pool in their back garden, , on top of that there is a foot of water!!

its crazy! i never forsaw thi a s a problem in this area, i thought the land was relativl higher at this end of dubai... Maybe Not!

i wonder what they will have to do... they cant just leave it... it will happen again.

apparently the ranches were just as bad! dubailand better be built with this in mind.

hopefully the high wind didnt cause as much trouble for Burj Dubai.


----------



## smussuw

I know that our house didnt get effected at all


----------



## Towers

well i think all of these new properties are bad quality, the older homes in Jumeriah are perfectly fine and have no problems


----------



## DUBAI

Because jumeriah homes were/are designed/avised on by europeans who know about rain.

the new estates were all designed in arizona and california... where they dont have a clue!


----------



## dubaiflo

that is not true, i read also in safa and jumeirah problems occured.


----------



## juiced

Exactly, lots of people had problems with their villas in jumeirah as well.


----------



## AltinD

My windows also leaks but becouse they're in a sort of "canyon", there is no wind so the rain falls vertically. 

The


----------



## DUBAI

juiced said:


> Exactly, lots of people had problems with their villas in jumeirah as well.


Not nearly as bad or as widespread as roofs collapsing, balconies flooding, and a complete lack of any drainage system!


----------



## London_2006

How about sending some of that water to the desert they call Southern England. We are heading for a serious drought this summer. So far this year we've had 30mm of rain (instead of the usual 80 for Jan and Feb), and below average rainfall for the last 14 consecutive months.


----------



## Captain Chaos

To answer Malec and a few other postees,

1) Dubai doesn't know the word 'drainage'. A few days of rain and the roads disappear - underwater. I remember days driving where you could no longer see the kerbs. You can imagine the standard of most people's driving, and the inevitable conclusions.

2) Building standards are shocking! I lived in two places when I was in Dubai, both beautiful pads and not cheap. First one, newly completed apartments, I was the first tenant, never had an issue with anything. Shame about the second. Nice building, about 2 years old. All of one side of this apartment was floor to ceiling glass, divided into large panes by thick aluminium framing. One night (torrential rain outside), I awoke to a fairly rapid pouring noise which I thought sounded INside, doubted it, but still half asleep got up to investigate. Lights still off. Get out of bed, put my feet on the tiled floor, and my feet get wet! Put the light on, my entire flat was flooded - about 2cm deep!

Took me over 3 hours to mop it out, so much stuff got trashed. Not happy Jan!

Turns out some of the seals had gone - I was watching it all pour in like one long fountain. Needed a shit-load of towels!


----------



## waaz1

> the new estates were all designed in arizona and california... where they dont have a clue!


i've never seen any houses leak here, and belive it or not it does rain in arizona, but seriously how can they expect people from all over the world to buy these houses when the quality is this bad?


----------



## *UofT*

So what if these new estates borrow designs from Arizona or California etc. etc. In some parts of Texas Percipiation is just as sporadic as some parts of the Mid East, But you won't see Flooding there!!, Its all about the drainage system. There is NONE in the Mid East!!, I'm sorry but if 2 days worth of Rain is flooding streets, then there is next to nothing when it comes to drainage systems.

Just look at Saudi Cities as well, I remember reading reports of Flooding and even deaths at times due to Rain, flooding around underpasses, parking lots etc.

Lets just have solace in the fact that it hardly ever rains in the Mid East, And i guess city planners have not taken Drainage into consideration for that reason only.

Has nothing to do with the planning of HOMES.


----------



## London_2006

^^ It's the same with snow in Southern England; 1cm of the stuff settles and cars are crashing and spinning everywhere. 3-4cm of snow stranded thousands of cars on motorways a few years ago.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss

i dont think it has anything to do with the design, or the designers, 
all these contstructions companies go in a bidding war to win Emaar or Nakheel contracts, and promise crazy ass deadline and delivery dates, 
so a few months before the dead line, they just scramble, and start to do half a job just to get the project done and not to incurr any late delivery penalties....

in addition, they use the cheapest of materials, in order to decrease cost and this was they can have a better chance in winning the bid ....

simple, BAD QUALITY HOUSING . i think everyone should know that,

for God's sake, Ibn Battuta Mall was leaking from the ceiling IMAGINE ....


----------



## metroreporter

flood at the springs? no!

lol my dad was getting so happy watching the news. hes like i wish allah turns dubai green through all this

and we got barely any rain in socal < the local mountains are snowless < not like i can enjoy it with paralysis but hey. thank allah i'm alive after that hell of a car crash


----------



## smussuw

It is raining AGAIN


----------



## dubaiflo

yeah i saw it in the forecast on my desktop, it will rain until saturday.

weird.this must be the 10th day where it rains?


----------



## heroslaya

man, i should move to Dubai to be a "rain proof buildings" advisor with my Atlantic Canadian experience. I mean we get weeks upon weeks of constant rain and house are still nice and dry LOL
speaking of rainfall, where does Dubai get its driking water? is there lots of ground water in the area? will there be a problem with water with all this fast development?


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ they mainly use desalination plants.


----------



## docc

According to a news report a few days back, Abu Dhabi was expecting a massive shortage of Water and Electricity within the next 10 years because of their developments. I was a little surprised with that because Dubai has 50 times the development goin on for it and i never read a single such article about Dubai (unless i missed it).

Sharjah on the other hand ALWAYS has some kind of water shortage.


----------



## dubaiflo

sharjah :rofl: 

there were similar articles about dubai though.


----------



## docc

One thing that does bother me as mentioned by another poster is the drainage system. Why doesn't the UAE govt give this aspect its due importance? I understand that rains are bare minimal, but one should never underestimate climatic changes especially with global phenomenon such as Global Warming etc getting worse each year.

I suppose costs do go up, but in the end isn't it to the benefit of the people and the country itself? I really feel that they need to rethink the whole situation and make it "problem-proof"  for the future.

Any takers on this?


----------



## Face81

9 days of rain so far this year and counting. We had 16 days of rain last year.


----------



## smussuw

u sure? I thought that we only had 2-3 days last year.


----------



## Face81

smussuw said:


> u sure? I thought that we only had 2-3 days last year.



VERY sure. 16 days of rain between Jan and Dec 2005.


----------



## docc

I was at Qd's doin sheesha, and it began drizzling and guess what? They closed down and asked everyone to leave!!! It was JUST drizzling!!!


----------



## Krazy

^^ Ahhh I miss sheesha....


----------



## docc

No sheesha in AD?


----------



## Krazy

I'm back in the states.. no longer in AD


----------



## smussuw

no sheesha :nono:

rained a little today


----------



## Krazy

cmon smussuw.. sheesha is amazing.. u shud try it


----------



## Bikes

sheesha is one of the best things! very relaxing and a nice addition for long conversations


----------



## Naz UK

What's the deal with Sheesha? Is it intoxicating or not? I hear conflicting arguments. (I'm a non-smoker!)


----------



## smussuw

for me sheesha is like alcohol but u dont get drunk


----------



## DubaiCanadian

How's the weather guys, where you're at?


----------



## smussuw

no rain but the weather is amazing for the past 2 weeks


----------



## Naz UK

Smussuw, i need to ask you a question, my wife wants to visit Dubai in July/Aug (yes, she's mad!) due to her brother's wedding and is insisting I come along...the latest in the year I have ever been to dubai is May, can you tell me exactly how hot it gets, what you guys do in the intense heat, (besides DSS!!!) what the humidity is like...and what precautions should be taken, considering our 2 kids will be with us too...(aged 2 and 5).


----------



## smussuw

Well, we mostly stay indoors 

humidity reaches 180% and the temprature to 49 C. That means basically that in two minutes walking under the sun u'd be full of sweat and ur smell will be amazing, comparable to shit I'd say :lol:

It becomes a little bit better at the evening but it is still really bad. I said this before and am going to say it now, my mother always picks on westerns saying that they are devils because they are the only ones walking at noon around safa park infront our house. I really dont know how are they able to do that 

Am not white so I really dont think that I need a sun block (although my skin has been burnt twice I think). I am sure that u would need those stuff :cheers: 

You should ask other forumers too.


----------



## Naz UK

Hmm..btw I'm not white either but still i know how bad it can be regardless of skin colour. "Darker-skinned ppl dont get sun burnt" is the biggest myth going!

But I think its the humidity that's worrying..i've been in hot places (e.g. LA) and its just dry heat...rather than humidity. 

Anyway, If i gotta go, i gotta go! I guess i'll just camp outside Ski Dubai in the Mall, or perhaps stay in the car all day with the AC blaring!

Btw, i thought humidity, or relative humidity cannot be in excess of 100%? lol Anyway, cheers!


----------



## Krazy

It's not that bad really since you will spend most your time indoors. There's a lot you can do to beat the heat.. spend your day shopping in places like city center or bur juman... go to ski dubai... go swimming.... I really love Dubai in the summer


----------



## crazyeight

I honestly love the UAEs summers...especially when i play basketball.


----------



## DubaiCanadian

it's drizzling here


----------



## Krazy




----------



## Krazy

*Thunderstorms hit Al Ain for third day*









Al Ain streets are flooded after 20 minutes of rain. Unlike the hot mornings when the temperature reaches 45 degrees Celsius, the afternoons are cooler due to the rain.

Al Ain: Residents have been enjoying good weather for the last three days as rain, gusty winds and thunderstorms have been hitting the city in the afternoon.

Unlike the hot mornings when the temperature climbs into the mid-40s, the afternoons are cooler due to the regular rain.

Yesterday, heavy rains hit Al Ain and within 20 minutes the streets were flooded. The sky started growing cloudy at about 3pm and within an hour the city experienced the summer's heaviest rains.

The rain, accompanied by thunder and lightning, was so heavy that pedestrians had to take refuge under shop shelters. Many drivers also had to stop at roadside parking spaces.

"This is really strange weather," said Gopal Varma, an Indian expatriate.

He said weather conditions are uncomfortable in the morning but much nicer in the evening after the rain.

Since the rain has been falling for the last three days in the afternoon, Varma said his children wait for it to enjoy bathing in it.

Hammad Akhlaq, a Pakistani expatriate, said conditions become pleasant with the rain but it has become an expensive problem for him as his car gets dirty.

Fujairah also experienced light rainfall yesterday.


----------



## dubaiflo

Krazy said:


> Al Ain: Residents have been enjoying good weather for the last three days as rain, gusty winds and thunderstorms have been hitting the city in the afternoon.


that sounds just :rofl:


----------



## Emirati_Girl

allah yezed ne3mat el mo6ar ameeen , inshallah ye6ee7 3endena fi rak


----------



## kano

^^^ sounds good


----------



## koukla

Heh. Yes, in UAE people enjoy the good weather when it is pissing it down like mad. While at the exact same time people in UK celebrate their highest temperature of the year being whole 29 degrees. Everybody wins.


----------



## MusaafiR78

Emirati girl .... do you like thunderstorms..?


----------



## YeMeNi_guy

^^^ what?????????


----------



## Ahmed84

*Indian Monsoon Low heading to the Oman and UAE*

Starting Tuesday and till Thursday an area of strong low pressure coming off the indian ocean is likely to flood Oman and parts of the UAE. As the Monsoon reaching its extreme strength, an extension of the monsoon will result in a strong low pressure forming over Oman and the UAE.
The GFS weather model supports such a forecast.

Expect strong thunderstorm, much lower temperatures and honestly a weather that hasn't been experienced here before.

Al Ain seems to be the most likely area to get such a weather. Dubai will get a taste of it too.

God knows best.


----------



## Naz UK

^^ They must really stop psychiatric patients from carrying out weather reports in Dubai. I'll believe it when I hear it from the Met. Office.


----------



## Krazy

Actually if it wasnt for the mountains in Oman.. UAE would get the leftover monsoon rains ever year


----------



## Shad

damn these mountains


----------



## zee

Naz UK said:


> ^^ They must really stop psychiatric patients from carrying out weather reports in Dubai. I'll believe it when I hear it from the Met. Office.


the met offfice sometimes chat shit also


----------



## smussuw

I believe it is more about the mountains in Iran which prevent the rain


----------



## Alle

Hope u can give us reports about the situation, when it reaches the UAE.


----------



## ragga

will this actually come? my sister told me she read a report that the biggest storm in UAE history was coming yesterday... and i wake up.. nothing... sometimes i wonder haha... 

i also heard from a developer that even if the temperature goes over 50 degrees celsius, they never report it, because its law that if the temperature goes over 50 workers have the day off...


----------



## guy_in_dubai

lol! thank god i left dubai before the storm


----------



## mission

Was there a storm last night?


----------



## Naz UK

Yes. It was in a tea cup.


----------



## Ahmed84

Here is an article from 2day's newspaper (Jul 31) about the possible rain:
http://www.gulfnews.com/nation/Environment/10056184.html
http://www.alkhaleej.ae/articles/show_article.cfm?val=291252 (Arabic)


----------



## ragga

it rained at jumeirah islands as well as media... today had to be the most beautiful weather.... i love this city!


----------



## guy_in_dubai

today's weather was AMAZING!!! it was raining everywhere. it sucks that i had a french lesson tho...staying outside in the rain rocks!! lol

i guess this means winter has finally come


----------



## smussuw

the weather in the past 4 days was wow

today was the best


----------



## fahed

Today's rain was HEAVY .. Lovely! It didn't last long though.

الحمدلله


----------



## ragga

yesterday it rained quite a bit too.. pouring in sharjah, then i left o go to abu dhabi and it was raining to and sprinkling in dubai... I LOVE IT!


----------



## SunSet

OH BTW we are expecting it to rain indubai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ya rab inshallah aba seer il bar the jaw yjanin, it would be so cool to drive the daraja and that car thing cobra or sumthing aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh i cant wait so excited anyone wanna come??????? ^_^

ROCK ON BABES!!!


----------



## YeMeNi_guy

its rained here in khobar too. usually it doesnt rain this much in november

btw. i love this weather!


----------



## smussuw

it rained a little today


----------



## Dubai_Steve




----------



## Dubai_Steve

Is it warm enough to enjoy swimming in the sea or go to Wild Wadi at the moment ? Have not been to Dubai in late Nov / December yet.


----------



## Emirati_Girl

:eek2: Steve .. Wonderful picture! .. very clean and clear ^_^..


----------



## guy_in_dubai

nice pic! and yeah it is still good to go to wild wadi and the beach..but dont go in december-feb...its FREEZING.. march is the best tho, april is good, may is good too...


----------



## drong

post some pictures while its raining guys.


----------



## guy_in_dubai

i might get a chance tomorrow. gulf news says thunderstorms are expected


----------



## Emirati_Girl

Yes we had a lot of thunderstorms this night.. it was scaring >.< and mashallah the rain didn't stop from yesterday to now..


----------



## smussuw

it is raining alot and still in Dubai.


----------



## ragga

yeh it poured like hell last night!


----------



## guy_in_dubai

yer and its still pouring! our gardens about to flood.

lets just home this time the same problems dont happen to the meadows and arabian ranches like last time


----------



## ragga

Reported leaks in Jumeirah Islands villas including mine.


----------



## SunSet

I hope the rain never stops >>>>>>>>>>> I luv it, actually i think i'm in luv with it, it makes me sooooooooooooooo happy


----------



## guy_in_dubai

that sucks ragga...lol, my friend was telling me that they get a new pump for their pool every week since it screws up whenever they use it. also, after the rain a few months back, they came back from mote and stuff and when they opened the door, water just flowed out onto them lol

and with these stories, i can see how jumeirah islands villas go for prices like 7 million dirhams


----------



## Nasrawi

I always get a leak of some sort at my house when it rains, usually very minor one though. No matter how waterproof you try to make it, Dubai villas just aren't built for rainy weather.


----------



## Emirati_Girl

*YaY , It is raining* :banana: 


















​


----------



## V Kapoor

*Rain and Mountains!*

Where did you get those pictures!

Is that UAE ,,,, or it that Kashmere!!


----------



## smussuw

^^ that is Ras Al Khaimah


----------



## Dubai_Steve




----------



## smussuw

it has stopped an hour ago


----------



## Dubai_Steve

I hope it clears up and gets warmer, I planned on doing some swimming soon.


----------



## Dubai_Steve




----------



## AltinD

http://www.gulfnews.com/nation/Environment/10086904.html

http://www.gulfnews.com/nation/Environment/10086725.html


----------



## Nasrawi

AltinD said:


>


Cute photo. Is that an Indian boy? They should give him UAE citizenship for his patriotism.

I don't know why Dubai roads accumulate so much water. Don't they have gutters? The roads are also very smooth, they become slippery when they're wet, but are better for the year round hot weather.


----------



## DG

some Hatta pics from today 











sorry am not expert photographer @@


----------



## Emirati_Girl




----------



## luv2bebrown

poor sharjah. did they ever get around to building a drainage system :lol: ?


----------



## guy_in_dubai

lol

here are my pics


----------



## Skyprince

Here in Malaysa now there are thunderstorms every day dude !

But how come there are too many water ponds after rain in Dubai ? In Malsya no such problem...


----------



## Bond James Bond

If anyone wants some rain you can take ours in Seattle. We had over 15 inches of the stuff in November.


----------



## guy_in_dubai

Skyprince said:


> Here in Malaysa now there are thunderstorms every day dude !
> 
> But how come there are too many water ponds after rain in Dubai ? In Malsya no such problem...


malaysias a tropical country, meaning it has lots of rain all the time. meanwhile, dubai is a desert, so the only time is rains is in the winter or 1 or 2 random showers in spring


----------



## Face81

fantastic pic from yesterday:


----------



## DG

^^ great!!


----------



## AltinD

Dubai_Steve said:


> Yes I got it at a good price from Bin Sulayem as it was old. Hmmm, now I am insulted again will try and sell and buy something else....


For that money you can buy a NEW Bugatti Veyron. Is more luxurious, faster, more confortable, safer and with the AWD you'll never have to worry about rainy days. I say do it.


----------



## Emirati_Girl

On monday the weather will be horrible,,so take care everyone


----------



## smussuw

it rained today too


----------



## *UofT*

Again?, I thought it only rains once a year in Dubai?


----------



## Alle

Ive read it grows a lot of vegetation during the periods of rain, any photos?

UofT:

I think hte usual months for rain is around August and February.


----------



## AltinD

There is no rain at all in August, at least not in Dubai.


----------



## DG

^^ in the east coast starts from late July

more rain expectations in comming days


----------



## Son oF the UAE

God bless uae and its good people


----------



## *UofT*

DG said:


> ^^ in the east coast starts from late July
> 
> more rain expectations in comming days



I can count atleast 6 days of rain in 2 weeks that's ridiculous.

In a really good way.

What's the reason behind all this precepitation, I could of sworn that rain occurs like once a day in the Dubai.


----------



## AltinD

DG said:


> ^^ in the east coast starts from late July
> 
> more rain expectations in comming days


That's why I said "...ATLEAST not in Dubai..."


----------



## DG

i know what u said


----------



## DG

*UofT* said:


> I can count atleast 6 days of rain in 2 weeks that's ridiculous.
> 
> In a really good way.
> 
> What's the reason behind all this precepitation, I could of sworn that rain occurs like once a day in the Dubai.


Dubai used to get more rainy days 10 years ago, i think it is great to have rain in winter


----------



## Dubai_Steve

^^ tourists from europe will not agree with you, that is why they go to Dubai in Winter to get away from the cold and rain.


----------



## smussuw

^^ dont ruin our winter :rant:


----------



## guy_in_dubai

haha lol. but i love the rain here its so awesome, especially on the weekends when going to the desert in hatta, khor fakkan and all the smal mountainous villages..the waterfalls..rivers, lakes are all amazing


----------



## mackie1964

Dubai_Steve said:


> ^^ tourists from europe will not agree with you, that is why they go to Dubai in Winter to get away from the cold and rain.


Any place that gets more than 17 dry days a year gets my vote, yep we counted 17 dry days here near Manchester this year. If you want to see some real rain come to lovely Manchester. :cheers:


----------



## smussuw

I am in Al Ain right now, my friend says that they have heavy rains in Dubai.


----------



## Emirati_Girl

Yaaay what a nice news smusuuw :banana: that means the rain is coming yahoooooooo!! i am waiting till night though


----------



## DG

yes we are having rain since 1600 until now :cheer:


----------



## smussuw

We are having rain right now in Al Ain


----------



## DG

rain didn't stop since 4 hours until now, it is getting heavy :happy:


----------



## Emirati_Girl

woooooooooooow the place is terrible here in rak...the water is in everywhere like we r in a pool *_* ..mashallah...it is still raining from the night..


----------



## AltinD

Ok, raining is good and all that, but my car is on the garagge for painting job (insurance repair) and it is being delayed becouse the paint will not dry with all the humidity. I have to pay extra for the taxi and struggle to get one. :bash:


----------



## Emirati_Girl

*YaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaY .. It's raining*



















​


----------



## guy_in_dubai

wow, amazing pics eg


----------



## DG

Wooooooooooooooooooow the last pic is amazing!!!

thanx EG!!!


and the rain still dropping, hard luck Altin :lol:


----------



## AltinD

^^ Car is ready. I'll pick it up tomorrow morning, since I couldn't leave work today. Hopefully by tomorrow it will not rain so the car will remain clean :tongue2:


----------



## Krazy

*Rain brings life to a crawl*









Rain water pours through Ras Al Khaima's mountain valleys.

Dubai: Rains played havoc with the morning traffic yesterday as many cars and buses got stuck in knee-high water while helicopters had to pluck out people trapped in a flooded wadi.

Dubai Police recorded hundreds of traffic accidents on the slippery roads over a short period from Monday afternoon to 9am yesterday. Five accidents were serious, but there was no loss of life.

Motorists said they had a very bad time on most roads in Sharjah yesterday and the water-logged streets led to long tailbacks in many areas. "My car was practically floating," said Ehab, who managed to get through the flooded Gold Centre area.

One motorist said her car started beeping continuously as the electronic bumper sensors went underwater. "Motorists were seen struggling to get through the water on the approach to the vegetable market in Sharjah.

"It took me two hours to drop my children to school, which is not far from my home," said Abdullah Jaber, an Emirati. "Motorists were driving every which way, which caused huge traffic jams," he added. His children reached school in Al Yarmook at 9am.

Some of the Labour Department staff in Sharjah only managed to reach their work place at 10am. Fatima and Mariyam said they should have taken the day off instead of trying to get to work.

Some of the areas as Umm Khanour and Al Azra turned into ponds, residents said.

In Ajman, some of the untarred roads had turned into muddy lakes. "I had to make my children wear plastic bags over their shoes and cover part of their trousers," said Umm Waeel.

Residents of Al Nuamia, the industrial area, Al Bustan, Al Karama, Mushairif, Al Jurf and Al Hamidiya said the roads had become slippery with mud.

As helicopters plucked out people trapped in Wadi Al Beih in Ras Al Khaimah, many residents elsewhere could not reach their cars to get to work as they were stuck in deep pools of water.

The meteorological office in Ras Al Khaimah said a thunderstorm is on its way and could hit the area within the next 12 hours. Police have advised motorists to be extra careful. The police phone lines were also jammed with calls from people trapped in their homes. Many functions were also cancelled. In some areas, 50mm of rain was recorded.

In Dubai, water started dripping into classrooms of some of the new schools and construction areas as the roads to Discovery Gardens were flooded.

According to the met office in Abu Dhabi it will be overcast till tomorrow with rain expected in various parts of the country. Minimum temperature dropped to 14 degrees Celsius in Al Ain, Abu Dhabi, Sharjah and Umm Al Quwain.

People are warned not to go fishing or take joy rides in boats. Rain is predicted for tomorrow in Dubai.

- With inputs from Mahmood Saberi, Bassma Al Jandaly, Mariam Al Serkal, Aftab Kazmi and Alia Al Theeb

Bed spaces: Making hay ... while it pours

Labourers made the most of the bad weather by selling bed spaces in their already crammed accommodations.

They are charging a nominal fee from those who used to sleep in the open and now need a roof over their heads.

"We are paying Dh50 just to keep our belongings," said Hanuman, a Nepalese daily wage earner. These bed spaces are sold by workers who share villas in Satwa.

"We do not mind spending Dh5 for a good night's sleep in this bad weather," said Junaid Khan, a Pakistani.

The bed spaces are created on the floor in each room with more than 10 tenants. "If we get our own mattress they charge us Dh5," said Mathuram, an Indian.


----------



## Emirati_Girl

Wohooooooooooooo it's raining .. ^_^ ...

HaPpY ^_^


----------



## BigDreamer

LOL, you guys love rain so much, it doenst stop raining for weeks where i live sometimes ...


----------



## smussuw

It is raining right now :banana: :banana:


----------



## DG

BigDreamer said:


> LOL, you guys love rain so much, it doenst stop raining for weeks where i live sometimes ...


cuz it is very rare in here


----------



## greenbage

*I hope it does not rain when I arrive*

I hope it does not rain when I arrive tuesday Inshallah.

I get more rain then I need in London.

Any way never mind Dubai is great rain or no rain I hope??


----------



## Emirati_Girl

*Abu Dhabi*​




*RAK*​


----------



## Krazy

Even though it rains here way too often for my liking... I still miss the rains of UAE


----------



## greenbage

Please Please Please no rain.

Rain rain go away come back when Mus comes home again lol


----------



## Imre




----------



## luv2bebrown

WOW
guys is dubai looking noticeably greener at all with all the rain?


----------



## smussuw

We are expected to have heavy rains for the next three days :banana:


----------



## guy_in_dubai

woo...also the broken bit of SZR of which imre took pics has been fixed


----------



## AltinD

^^ Only the rails not the fence.


----------



## immortal

pix taken in RAK


----------



## Emirati_Girl

:eek2: is it really RAK!!! WOW Fantastic shotss!! i LOVE Themmmmmmmmmm.. My heart !!:bow: thanx god for our nice emirati


----------



## DarkBlueBoss

its crazy cloudy here, and it has already started to rain....

i think its gonna be a long day of rain, its so dark outside even though its 12 noon ...

the weirdest shit ever in dubai this year


----------



## Emirati_Girl

we had a heavy rain today for about 5 -10 mins.. and some storms


----------



## guy_in_dubai

its been cloudy all day with some drizzle in dubai


----------



## YeMeNi_guy

so its been raining one month nonstop in dubai?


----------



## smussuw

^^ check the dates.


----------



## *UofT*

Imagine if this is what Global Warming means for the UAE, 

Rain Rain and more Rain 

Wow this is amazing stuff, if this continues you guys might not be a desert country


----------



## _BPS_

UAE_CONDOR said:


>


Where is this?


----------



## smussuw

*UofT* said:


> Imagine if this is what Global Warming means for the UAE,
> 
> Rain Rain and more Rain
> 
> Wow this is amazing stuff, if this continues you guys might not be a desert country


In two/three weeks the green colour would be visible in the desert but it will burn in no time due to the heat :lol:


----------



## DUBAI

_BPS_ said:


> Where is this?


The valley of the shaddow of death?


or RAK [similar places]


----------



## Emirati_Girl

^^ R u mocking on RAK or what!?.. what do u mean by the "The valley of the shaddow of death" ??


----------



## smussuw

^^ beat him girl :rant: :lol:


----------



## Emirati_Girl

if i could pick up his head off , i would do it

i love raki and i hate seeing people mocking on my emirati specially from some forumers here, not only DUBAI..


----------



## crazyeight

I also hate RAK if that makes you feel any better


----------



## Emirati_Girl

I hate u then and i hate who hates RAK .. and if i hate anyone i ignored him forever like a dirty animal.


----------



## Krazy

^^ You have to agree... RAK kinda stinks


----------



## AltinD

Emirati_Girl said:


> i love *raki *..


Do you?













:lol:


----------



## Emirati_Girl

^^ i didn't understand 

i just see a red colour???? no pic


----------



## Krazy

it's snowing here... first snow of the winter!


----------



## Saudi guy

^^where you mean? in dubai? in saudia it's snow too see the thread here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=428946


----------



## DubaiMarina

Krazy said:


> it's snowing here... first snow of the winter!


Yesterday was -39,9 °C! I am sure no one can't beat that. hno:


----------



## Krazy

^^ holy  where is this??


----------



## DubaiMarina

Finland hno:


----------



## AltinD

I'm trying to wash my car since a month and can't. Everytime I try, it's raining or it is going to.


----------



## DG

^^ don't wash it until March :lol:


----------



## AltinD

^^ I hate it when is dirty, but I hate more when it rains right after you wash it. Let me enjoy it please at least a couple of days. :bash:


----------



## YeMeNi_guy

its raining alot these days


----------



## DUBAI

When i was in New mexico, they had a policy that if you wash your car and it rains that day or the next, you get a free wash!


----------



## YeMeNi_guy

its not supposed to rain in dubai for the next week


----------



## nzGambit

What a massive pour down!! Where's an umbrella when I needed one!?!


----------



## nzGambit

And again.... Wow. At least I am indoors! lol


When was the last time it rained this much in the Emirates???? Anyone? Has it ever even rained in April before?!?!


----------



## AltinD

I think it has rained before in April, but I'm not sure. However this rain was not special, apart of the time (April).


----------



## DUBAI

I remember a couple of big storms in april.

i think it flooded the trade centre roundabout which was under reconstruction at the time.


----------



## Krazy

didnt it rain just last year in april? I hope it rains while im there


----------



## AltinD

^^ I hope it rains every night from 4 - 7, but rarely during the day. :tongue2:


----------



## Imre

Thunderstorm lashes Dubai 
Gulf News web report









Roads were blocked, like this one in Jumeirah, as trees were blown over by the strong winds









Heavy rain started falling at around 2pm on Monday, flooding roads and buildings in the city.


Dubai: A thunderstorm lashed the emirate of Dubai on Monday afternoon, bringing down trees and leaving roads and buildings flooded. 

The rain started at around 2pm, but soon turned into a downpour as a dark clouds turned the sunshine into darkness. 

Visibility on roads dropped across the city as the rains fell and strong winds blew promotional flags, trees and debris onto busy roads.


----------



## Naz UK

Who needs a good drainage system anyway? Drainage is for wusses. Idiots. hno:


----------



## DUBAI

that picture has reminded me of my 2 maim complaints with dubais driving.

1- [Usualy southasians] driving along with hazzard lights on because it is raining, or dusty or they think it looks cool.

2- [usualy locals] driving along at night with full beams on , probably because they think that it is a good idea to use 'more powerfull lights'

3- [usualy european women] who seem to think because of who they are that they can just drift aimlessly from lane to lane whilst painting their nails and appearing alltogether 'pretty'


:bash:

Just look at that pickup driver... he makes me so angry!


----------



## AltinD

^^ Check post 387


----------



## Face81

Thick fog in Dubai for a second straight day now.... Here is a fantastic pic of Rose Rotana Tower sticking out over the thick fog....


----------



## AltinD

I had planed to take a boat tour from the Marina and around the Palm, but I postponed it. Hopefully tomorrow will be better, however by early evening the fog was gone.


----------



## Face81

Some pics taken in the fog this morning in Dubai....
















































All of these pictures appeared on www.gulfnews.com


----------



## rexdmx

^^ much better than the one at the burj thread that's for sure


----------



## Face81

Well that was meant for those of you who do not venture into this thread :tongue2:


----------



## AltinD

Face81 said:


> Thick fog in Dubai for a second straight day now.... Here is a fantastic pic of Rose Rotana Tower sticking out over the thick fog....


I just noticed that the shower head is sticking out too.


----------



## Imre

08/January/2008

rain again


----------



## bizzybonita

rain n rain n rain


----------



## AltinD

Imre, i noticed that you always leave your A/C in recirculation. It's not healthy.


----------



## Imre

I know but I didnt use the A/C today


----------



## Face81

Brrrr!!!!! It's cold!!! Was 8C last night *shivers*



> Partly cloudy and rainy day predicted as temperature dips to freezing point
> By Binsal Abdul Kader, Staff Reporter
> Published: January 08, 2008, 12:12
> 
> 
> Abu Dhabi: Temperature across the country dipped on Tuesday, with Al Ghuafaith and Rikan in the western region recording 2.5 degree Celsius and 1.3 degree Celsius respectively, said weathermen.
> 
> Frost formed in the mountainous areas of Ras Al Khaimah due to the fall in temperature, said Mohammad Abdullah, official spokesperson at the National Centre for Meteorology and Seismology.
> 
> It would be partly cloudy in most parts of the country, especially Dubai and northern emirates, on Tuesday, he said. Light rain is also expected in Dubai, Sharjah and Ras Al Khaimah.
> 
> Temperature is expected to rise gradually in the next two days. Wind speed over the sea is 16 to 20 knots, the spokesperson said.


Some stunning BD pics taken yesterday during the wintry weather:


----------



## Omaro

Was somewhere out of town tonight, temperature dropped to 11 degrees there!!!


----------



## DG

my brother lives in Al Warqa, he said today at dawn was 5 degrees!!


----------



## Dubai_Boy

it was 11.5 when i left for work today >< i had the window down a little and couldnt take it


----------



## DG

*Partly cloudy and rainy day predicted as temperature dips to freezing point *


Al Ain/Abu Dhabi/Ras Al Khaimah/Fujairah: Temperatures plunged to almost zero in some parts of Abu Dhabi's Western Region on Tuesday as forecasters warned of a yet another bad weather system with intermittent rain and a dip in temperatures. 

The new system, coming from the Mediterranean region, is expected to hit the UAE and neighbouring Arabian Gulf countries on Friday evening with clouds and strong and cold winds. 

"We are expecting the system will hit the UAE on Friday evening or Saturday morning," said duty forecasters at the Meteorological Office at Dubai International Airport, and the National Centre for Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) in Abu Dhabi.

*People in the Western Region of Abu Dhabi emirate faced freezing cold yesterday. In Ghuifat and Rikan areas, the temperature went down to 2.5 and 1.3 degrees Celsius respectively, according the NCMS.* 

Frost formed in mountainous areas of Ras Al Khaimah, Mohammad Abdullah, a spokesman of the NCMS, told Gulf News yesterday.

The current weather conditions, expected to end by Thursday, have dropped temperatures to unusually low levels. 

"This is something rare," said Mohammad Al Abri, an official at the NCMS, who, however, did not declare it the coldest winter spell in the country.

"Shamal winds have been weakening but at a very slow pace," said a duty forecaster at Dubai Airport Met Department. The present spell of unstable weather is expected to continue until Thursday evening.

He said the sea was very rough yesterday morning with waves as high as three metres. "We have also issued a marine warning, asking fishermen and small boats to stay away from the sea," he said.

Fishermen have been facing a tough time, with the majority of them not taking the risk of going out in the rough sea. The temporary shortage has reportedly increased the fish prices.


----------



## Face81

Look at Dubai's forecast for the weekend.... Get your camera's ready, people!


----------



## AltinD

After a few years of hesitations (well you know the weather over here) I bought a new leather jacket. It seams I might have the opportunity to actually wear it. :lol:


----------



## DUBAI




----------



## AltinD

^^ Yeah, something like that, except the white tee ... but we can forgive Fonzie for that, can't we.


----------



## Imre

AltinD said:


> Imre, i noticed that you always leave your A/C in recirculation. It's not healthy.


10/January/2008



:lol:


----------



## AltinD

^^ Good, good ...  :cheers:


----------



## Face81

Look at this forecast for Dubai for this weekend and next week... :banana:


----------



## AltinD

^^ Nice, I'm not washing my car this weekend.


----------



## YeMeNi_guy

it rained in khobar 2 days ago


----------



## YeMeNi_guy

according to weather.com it is raining in dubai right now


----------



## xXFallenXx

How much is the annual rail fall for Dubai?


----------



## Omaro

It is raining now indeed... Not used to it, glad I don't have to drive outside, one can't see the street lines at all


----------



## bizzybonita

yestarday at night it was continous rainning not like average day... i hope this weather will be in whole of the year for U.A.E


----------



## Imre

whole year raining??? then I will be the first people who leaves Dubai very soon


----------



## bizzybonita

me too BIG imre


----------



## True Blue

bizzybonita said:


> yestarday at night it was continous rainning not like average day... i hope this weather will be in whole of the year for U.A.E


Come to Scotland, guaranteed 200days of rain per year.

I suppose a 1 hour downpour every couple of days, a la Miami, would help keep the buildings dust free.


----------



## Imre

traffic completely stopped from the Marina to Jebel Ali,lots of accident because of the rain.


----------



## AltinD

Morons, they don't know how to drive, they don't know how to use their vehicle's switches (lights, indicators, wipers etc...) and certanly have no brain capabilities to understand that driving in the rain is not the same as driving in a sunny day.


----------



## Omaro

^^ True, but something I noticed while driving at night on Friday in the rain on Sheikh Zayed Road, the RTA recently put new lines on the highway, in normal weather conditions it's easy to see the new ones, but the marks of the OLD ones stay, confused the hell out of me on Friday as the whole road just seemed like a big, long stretch of tarmac with no lines whatsoever... Why couldn't they put some reflective, florescent (sp?) or bright 'thing' on the lines to make it more visible in such conditions? Or at least make it like Abu Dhabi, the lines also have those little 'things' in them where it makes noise if the wheels come over them... Made sense?

Still, many idiots on the roads


----------



## AltinD

^^ Of course the lane division lines becoming invisible in moderate or heavy rain, is a HUGE problem, but it would not be that bad if for not of what I said above.


----------



## Omaro

I'm usuallly a lunatic driver, but never in such weather!


----------



## crazyeight

Anyone see pictures of the snow in RAK?


----------



## DUBAI

Close up:


----------



## DG

is it snowing in RAK?

EG would be freezing lol


----------



## Imre

14/January/2008

rain


----------



## Alle

It all looks very different. Nice


----------



## bizzybonita

again n again:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Imre

yay, it is raining , Dubai, 14 Jan 2008


----------



## crazyeight

*Snow in RAK*


----------



## maryjo

have they really got snow in RAK??? I cannot believe it!!!!!:wtf:


----------



## bizzybonita

crazyeight said:


>


is like car under the sea :lol::lol:


----------



## DG

^^ exactly lol


btw, it is frost due to very low temp not snow!


----------



## Krazy

what's with drivers in Dubai turning on their hazard lights when it's raining?


----------



## DG

^^ most of them are Indians and Pakis btw.


----------



## Face81

Current conditions....











Atleast Altin's car will be clean when he wakes up. he he


----------



## Krazy

DG said:


> ^^ most of them are Indians and Pakis btw.


1. The term 'Pakis' is a derogatory term of abuse and racism (in case you didn't already know).

2. Who cares about their nationalities? Your post does not answer my question.


----------



## smussuw

^^ It wasn't approprite for her to say I admit but what is with the Pakis being a racist term? I've heard many Pakistanis calling themselves Pakis, don't see how is that a problem? :nuts:

LOL, why does the word "P A K I" appear like this **** ? 

asshole, ****, bitch, ***** <==== why that doesnt apply to any of those? haha


----------



## Krazy

smussuw's first post after his first drink



smussuw said:


> asshole, ****, bitch, *****


:lol:

Time to wikipediate you:



> The abbreviation **** acquired offensive connotations in the 1960s when used by British tabloids to refer to subjects of former colony states in a derogatory and racist manner. In modern British usage "****" is typically used in a derogatory way as a label for all South Asians, including Indians, Afghans and Bangladeshis. To a lesser extent, the term has been applied as a racial slur towards Arabs and other Middle Eastern-looking groups who may resemble South Asians. During the 60's many emigrants were also dubbed as "black" to further segregrate them from the white community. Some would say such a division still exists in parts of England
> 
> In recent times there has been a trend by second and third-generation British Pakistanis to reclaim the word. The word has been turned into a keepsake for the young British Pakistani community that is not acceptable for someone outside the community to say it, including Indians and Bangladeshis.


----------



## smussuw

^^ LOL

It was raining heavy a while ago as it didn't in years :happy: :happy:


----------



## AltinD

Face81 said:


> Atleast Altin's car will be clean when he wakes up. he he


1. I haven't gone to slip yet.
2. My car is parket in basement
3. You should know that no matter how long it has been raining, the water drops would still be dirty, so rain = dirty car always.


----------



## Omaro

Krazy said:


> what's with drivers in Dubai turning on their hazard lights when it's raining?


This is the reaction of most drivers to anything uncommon in Dubai, accident up ahead or some traffic? Hazard lights! Fog? Hazard lights! Radar ahead? Hazard lights! Some rain? Hazard lights! 

Personally I find it quite retarded, what if they wanted to switch lanes?! It also distracts from looking at the brakes (Depending on the car's lights design though)


----------



## Omaro

smussuw said:


> ^^ LOL
> 
> It was raining heavy a while ago as it didn't in years :happy: :happy:


So true!!! Many puddles of mud, found one and sped while driving on it, after doing that I realised I splashed all over a Jeep Wrangler that had no top on it , really don't wanna see the reaction of its owner when they wake up , and I really hope it doesn't belong to anyone from this forum 

Took these pics today in the rain (Under some cover though obviously )


----------



## DUBAI

Omaro said:


>



This picture is amazing, looks like something out of batman, i love it.

Could you convert the one below to black and white as well?



Omaro said:


>


----------



## Omaro

As retarded as it might sound, but I don't have phtooshop on this laptop, and even if I had it, I forgot how to convert normal pictures to B&W


----------



## Dubai_Boy

8:01 am and its 16 Brrrrrr !! and the clouds are so heavy and low


----------



## DUBAI

Stop trying to pick them up then!


----------



## Imre

15/Junuary/2008

Almas Tower, JLT


----------



## Omaro

Do you guys know if they sell waterproof 'containers' for DSLR cameras?  

I saw some for point and shoot cameras, but not aware of any for DSLRs


----------



## Imre

^^
you can try in the Times Square Center, SZR (Sharaf DG)


this weather is rubbish

:badnews:

:wallbash:


----------



## Omaro

One of my favorite shops in this whole city  (Sharaf @ TSC)

And agreed, the weather SUCKS!! That is why I want to make my camera waterproof, at least gives me something better to do than stare at the window and the rain


----------



## Imre

you need this as well:


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Imre said:


> this weather is rubbish


I do not like you anymore. :bash:


----------



## Imre

why not? do you like this weather?

I think you are in the car repairing business


----------



## Sandboy

George Bush yesterday and rain today

both events show Dubai still has a way to go on its infrastructure yet, an idiot and a shower shouldn't be able to stop an entire city


----------



## Dubai_Boy

No im not  i just wish the weather was like this atleast 100 days per year spread over a whole year

it would be awesome


----------



## Imre

you should move to England or Skandinavia and after you can enjoy the nice weather


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Nah im not like you or others, i dont like staying out of the UAE for longer than 2 weeks .. some people are just not cut out for it =/


----------



## rexdmx

^^ a friend of mine who works at the art gallery has been told to go home as she is still stuck in traffic...surprisingly shindagha tunnel isn't so blocked


----------



## Dubai_Boy

what the !!! why cant my boss tell me to go back home =(


----------



## Krazy

a friend of mine who lives in ghusais and works in jebel ali left at 8 30 for work and was still stuck in traffic mid way at 11.


----------



## Face81

Some serious flooding is occuring!!



> Residents warned against venturing into valleys due to flash flood fears
> 
> By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief
> Published: January 15, 2008, 12:58
> 
> Al Ain: Heavy rains continue to hit Dubai, Sharjah and Ras Al Khaimah, with Dubai recording 43.8mm of rain so far.
> 
> The rain has flooded streets and roundabouts and motorists are stuck in traffic for hours.
> 
> Residents have been warned against venturing into the valleys due to flash floods.
> 
> An official of the National Centre for Meteorology and Seismology said rain is expected to continue till Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> Daytime temperature has dipped and weathermen are expecting it to go down further in the night.
> 
> "This [rain] is not unusual as it happens during the winter season," said the met official.
> 
> Seas are rough and people have been advised not to venture in. "We have recorded 12 feet high waves in the Arabian Gulf, which means sea is dangerously rough for small boats and fishing trawlers," the official added.


50mm is almost 2 inches of rain in 12 hours. :runaway:


----------



## Face81

A further update.............

*The past two days of rainfall in Dubai have totalled 87mm, which is 3.5 inches, making this the wettest January on record!* Thank you global warming 



> Motorists cautioned as more rains expected in the UAE
> 
> By Mahmood Saberi, Staff Reporter
> Published: January 15, 2008, 14:11
> 
> Dubai: The met office warns of heavy rainfall on Wednesday morning and has advised motorists to drive carefully as more roads will be partially submerged by the continuing deluge.
> 
> The rain in Dubai will surpass the highest recorded over the years of 81.9mm in January, according to duty forecaster Dr S.K. Gupta. Since Monday evening the skies have dumped 52mm of rain on Dubai and 34.6mm more was recorded since 4am and 1pm on Tuesday. “This could well be the rainiest January in recorded history,” he said.
> 
> “We have had dry spells over the past couple of years and this is good news.”
> 
> The reason for the heavy rain is due to the low pressure system, which is parked over the emirates, and adding to that is a trough, a depression, which has accentuated the unstable weather, says the forecaster.
> 
> The gusty westerly winds are blowing at 25 knots offshore and a marine warning is out for Wednesday also, he said.
> 
> Residents can expect bright sunny spells from Wednesday afternoon onwards. Nights will be cold again on Thursday with temperatures dipping to 10 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

its 16 in AbuDhabi now and its raining heavily , well its been raining non stop for the past 2 hours


----------



## luv2bebrown

BREAKING NEWS
Sharjah announced that it is changing the city name to atlantis


----------



## AltinD

I don't own an umbrella ... but I currently have 2 beach umbrellas on the trunk/boot of my car. Go figure :lol:


----------



## Imre

Megan Hirons/Gulf News


----------



## AltinD

^^ I always thought they would come in handy one day :laugh:


----------



## smussuw

Schools will be closed for tomorrow and the day after in Dubai and the northen Emirates.


----------



## Face81

Dubai_Steve said:


> Raining very heavily in UK also with flood warnings everywhere.
> 
> Global warming and all that..


Hmmmmmm....... yeah, I guess, could be the La Ninia this year as well....


In other news, check out these figures 



> Incessant rains throw life out of gear in UAE
> By Zoe Sinclair
> 
> 15 January 2008
> 
> 
> 
> DUBAI—A record rainfall for a January day in Dubai yesterday threw normal life out of gear in the emirate. While the rain led to widespread flooding across areas of Dubai, Sharjah and Ajman, partly submerging cars, disrupting traffic and forcing schools to close yesterday, five people were reported killed and many injured in separate road accidents in the emirates.
> 
> 
> In all, more than 800 road accidents were reported in Dubai, Sharjah and Abu Dhabi yesterday morning.
> 
> Airports, however, were functioning normally, with minor delays, the maximum of about an hour for some flights. But the traffic jams and waterlogged roads meant many passengers missed their flights and some were even forced to walk to the airport to catch the flights.
> 
> Fujairah reported landslides and rock falls although the impact on streets was limited. The emirate also experienced power outages for short periods.
> 
> For the third consecutive day, particularly for Dubai residents, life was thrown off gears. Residents of Sharjah, Ajman and other emirates braced through the incessant rainfall and waterlogged streets in the hope of safe shelters of their homes.
> 
> More than 105mm of rainfall -20mm higher than the January record- was recorded in Dubai from Monday evening to 6pm yesterday, according to the duty forecasters at the Dubai International Airport meteorological office. The average rainfall for January in Dubai is 17mm.
> 
> Sharjah, with 100mm rainfall, was one of the worst affected, where residents alleged weak rain contingency plans. Many woke up to find their cars submerged in rainwater.
> 
> Rainwater brought the Ittihad and Emirates Road virtually to a halt, with the traffic across Sharjah and Dubai going into a spin for the third day straight.
> 
> Hundreds of municipality workers across the UAE worked non-stop through the day pumping water out of the roads. The Dubai Municipality (DM) earmarked Rashidiya, Jumeirah, Umm Suqeim, Abu Hail and parts of Shaikh Zayed Road as the worst affected areas in the city.
> 
> Senior officials of DM said they would be extending their rainwater drainage system within a year in coordination with the Roads and Transport Authority (RTA).
> 
> While a limited number of houses, mainly in Ras Al Khaimah, were affected by the floods, labour camps in low lying areas were badly impacted.
> 
> A construction worker at the Sonapur labour camp in Jebel Ali said the camp was flooded, with residents desperately trying to patch up leaking roofs with plastic and deal with the flowing sewage as bathrooms backed up. “There is water all around. The conditions of the bathrooms are particularly messy with all the sewage water coming out of it,” he said.
> 
> Workers at other labour camps across Dubai too complained of similar experiences.
> 
> Many students were unable to reach their schools in the morning, causing high number of absentees, reportedly forcing Dubai and Sharjah schools and universities to close and send students home.
> 
> Meanwhile, some residents enjoyed the rain yesterday with Dubai and Sharjah students celebrating a day off and farmers grateful for the much-needed water. Fujairah dams recorded good water levels, including 1.5m at Al Bosira Dam and 2m at Al Rakbi Dam. This signalled relief for farmers who were earlier complaining about the dry month of December.
> 
> In Al Ain, mercury dipped to 14 degree Celsius, as the city experienced light to heavy showers in the past 36 hours since Sunday morning.
> 
> Heavy showers are expected to continue in Dubai and Sharjah until midday today when it would begin easing. Temperatures are expected to remain between 15 and 18 degrees Celsius.
> 
> Authorities have issued warning to residents against venturing out to the sea because of rough swells. Residents and tourists have been advised not to travel to mountainous areas, valleys or wadis because of the danger of flash flooding.
> *
> RAINFALL RECORDED ON TUESDAY
> 
> ABU DHABI
> 
> · City: 21.2mm
> 
> · Dhudna: 90.6mm
> 
> · Falaj Al Moalla: 65.2mm
> 
> · Ghantuat: 59.2mm
> 
> · Jabal Mebreh: 58.2mm
> 
> · Masafi: 64.1mm
> 
> · Sir Bu Nair: 109.2mm
> 
> 
> 
> DUBAI
> 
> · Dubai Airport: 105mm
> 
> 
> 
> SHARJAH
> 
> · City: approx.100mm
> 
> 
> 
> FUJAIRAH
> 
> · City: 1.8mm
> 
> · Dhedhna: 46.2mm
> 
> · Dibba: 44.2mm
> 
> 
> 
> RAS AL KHAIMAH
> 
> City: 35.2mm*


----------



## smussuw

Emirates road is closed


----------



## Face81

smussuw said:


> Emirates road is closed


This is more than record breaking rain now... Dubai is experiencing widespread flooding 

Over 24 hours of non stop rain and it's starting to get colder too!


----------



## bizzybonita

it's once a year ..............incredible weather :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Face81

bizzybonita said:


> it's once a year


^^Errrrrmmmmmm........ No.


----------



## Imre

last time in November 2006 , 2 weeks was raining


----------



## Face81

AltinD said:


> I don't own an omrella ... but I currently have 2 beach omrellas on the trunk/boot of my car. Go figure :lol:


It's an umbrella, mate, but we get what you mean


----------



## Face81

Imre said:


> last time in November 2006 , 2 weeks was raining


Thanks for backing me up, Imre


----------



## AltinD

I came back home in one piece. Except some axis deep ponds in inner Free Zone roads, not much else. 

To many cars by the side of highway and temperature was 14.


----------



## AltinD

Face81 said:


> It's an umbrella, mate, but we get what you mean


Of course it is, what are you talking about? :dunno:


----------



## Imre

Gulfnews:

Dubai Roads and Transport Authority (RTA) in consultation with Dubai Police, announced late evening the closure of Emirates Road from Dubai leading up to Sharjah because of floods caused by heavy rains that have lashed the area.

Dubai: The UAE Ministry of Education decided to put off both private and government schools on Wednesday and Thursday due to the expected weather conditions, in Dubai, Sharjah and all northern emirates. 

*Schools are to re-open again on Sunday morning.*

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## bizzybonita

2 week not 2 week and 3 days did u calculate it ...


----------



## DG

Krazy said:


> 1. The term 'Pakis' is a derogatory term of abuse and racism (in case you didn't already know).
> 
> 2. Who cares about their nationalities? Your post does not answer my question.


i am not racist btw

and y r u pissed off?! this is real and every body here knows it.


----------



## i love dubai

If the rain continues, the desert will turn green.


----------



## smussuw

^^ it turns green every year but then it burns (literally) on summer


----------



## DG

its raining heavily right now.


----------



## Imre

last time you said the same but I didnt see rain, just more sun


----------



## DUBAI

any more, and people will start emigrating away.


----------



## bizzybonita

Face81 said:


> more rain on it's way for tonight and tomorrow  :banana:


no more rain


----------



## rexdmx

^^ temperature dipped today...but no rain


----------



## smussuw

it rained a little


----------



## bizzybonita

Ya maybe will increase by tonight or tomorrow  waitin face 81 to confirm .


----------



## Dubai_Boy

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2jfma1d&s=3

AbuDhabi an hour ago on my way back home !


----------



## DUBAI

Abu Dhabi reminds me of sharjah.


----------



## rexdmx

DUBAI said:


> Abu Dhabi reminds me of sharjah.


bcos


----------



## Face81

Imre said:


> last time you said the same but I didnt see rain, just more sun





bizzybonita said:


> no more rain





rexdmx said:


> ^^ temperature dipped today...but no rain


Sorry, guys, Smussuw is right, it drizzled on and off this morning and there was some light rain between 3 and 4 




smussuw said:


> it rained a little


----------



## AltinD

rexdmx said:


> bcos


Bcos none really exist.



_... his words, not mine :shifty:_


----------



## Face81

The sky is soooooooooooooooooooo blue today! I have not seen it so clear and blue in a LONG time. Great day for pics.


----------



## Face81

Yay! 



> Country gets ready for the big freeze
> By Adel Arafah (Our staff reporter)
> 
> 31 January 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ABU DHABI — A polar cold air mass passing by the Arabian Gulf is going to stream over the country today afternoon, the National Centre for Meteorology and Seismology predicted yesterday. The air mass would come with a moderate northwest wind.
> 
> 
> The cold air mass would affect the Western region in the afternoon and would gradually extend to the other regions in the night.
> 
> The temperature would plummet during the night. A sharp fall in temperature would be felt tomorrow (on Friday) as well, especially in the coastal and mountainous areas.
> 
> The northwest wind would continue lashing the country tomorrow, and the sky would be hazy in the Northern and Eastern regions accompanied by rain.
> 
> The National Centre for Meteorology and Seismology advised the people to be extra careful when venturing into the sea for the next three days from today (Thursday). Waves are likely to be 3-5 feet high near the coast and 8-10 feet high in the high seas. Besides, the centre advised the people to wear warm clothes.
> 
> An expert at the centre said the country was affected yesterday by a depression forming in the south and centre of Saudi Arabia which caused the dusty winds, especially in the western region.
> 
> Winter storms and snow caused schools and shops to shut across the Middle East yesterday.
> 
> Meanwhile, many Israelis and Palestinians stayed home from work as snow piled up in Jerusalem and highland areas of the West Bank. Cars crawled through sleety streets and children, excused from school, flocked to parks to have snowball fights.
> 
> The storms also closed government ministries and universities in Jordan’s capital Amman, as many residents took the day off rather than try to negotiate the clogged roads.
> 
> In Lebanon, heavy snow disrupted traffic on the main highway to the Syrian capital, Damascus, and left villages above 600 metres (2,000 feet) largely cut off. (With agency inputs)


----------



## Imre

28 C again :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## AltinD

^^ Not againg ... hno:


----------



## Face81

^^ Sorry Imre, that was just a slight warm up before today's gales 


Only 18C today  Check out current conditions and the strength of the wind :eek2:


----------



## smussuw

many trees in Safa park have fallen


----------



## Dubai_Boy

The gazibo in the backyard flew and hit the metal bar on my window while i was drifting to sleep and i though GOZILLA was after me ='(


----------



## Face81

poor trees 


brrrrr............... it's cold today!!!!


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ you guys are lucky here in Qatar we are having a sandstorm from yesterday's wind


----------



## Alle

Is there high probability of more rain in the coming month?


----------



## DUBAI

more rain, but probably less snow.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

it was hovering between 8 and 9 in AD this morning on my way to work , i freezed my ass off


----------



## Sandboy

9 degrees this morning, the lowest I've seen in my 5 years

just like being back in Gateshead hno:


----------



## Face81

Brrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8C this morning. It was SO cold!!!!

Currently 14C at 9:40am 











> Chilly days ahead in the country
> By Mahmood Saberi, Staff Reporter
> Published: February 05, 2008, 17:38
> 
> Dubai: Sharjah recorded a steep dip in night-time temperature, with 6 degrees Celsius on Monday, and the next three days will continue to be very cold across the country, according to Dubai meteorological office.
> 
> The mean temperatures in Dubai have also dropped six degrees below normal, said Dr S.K. Gupta, duty forecaster, promising chilly days ahead, but no rain.
> 
> "It will be breezy, but not windy," he said. Offshore winds have gone down to 12 to 14 knots and waves are only 5 to 7 feet.
> 
> The cold winds are coming from Iran where snow had disrupted life and flights.
> 
> The mean temperature recorded last month in Dubai was 22 degrees Celsius, but the average recently went down to 19.2 degrees Celsius and the minimum at 12.2 degrees, said the forecaster.
> 
> Things will start warming up from Sunday onwards where the maximum is expected to reach 23 degrees Celsius and the minimum of 14 degrees.
> 
> On Tuesday, the coldest spot in the country was Liwa in the western region of Abu Dhabi where temperature fell to 5 degree Celsius.


----------



## AltinD

Dubai_Boy said:


> it was hovering between 8 and 9 in AD this morning on my way to work , i friezed my ass off


And here's where the heated seats come in handy 


... don't tell me your uber-machine don't have them.  :laugh:


----------



## Dubai_Boy

it does , and i did use it , but problem was , my feet and hands were frozen , and it kind of travels ;>


----------



## AltinD

^^ So that means no heated steering wheel. hno:


----------



## 974agk

Good evening to you all , quick question what weather would i exspect in the middle of March! My friends that are coming with us are now hoping it's not going to be to cold. 

Current temp here in Aberdeen -1 & snow due @ weekend, would appreciate if somebody could give me an exspected temps for March. When we there last March we had temp of 90" & over 110" in July

Thx
Alex


----------



## Omaro

Was around 8.5-10 near bab al shams last night, froze my ass off while taking more random pictures


----------



## Dubai_Boy

look at the difference in max temp between the 14th of Feb and the 20th of Feb in AbuDhabi

=S


----------



## Face81

What a WONDERFUL thunderstorm this morning. It's about time seeing as how it hasn't rained since the 12th of Feb! 

I think it last rained in May about 5 or 6 years ago. Woohoo!!


----------



## Dubai_Boy

thunderstorm ?  it simply drizzled in AD this morning =( but i did see T.clouds but nothing came of them


----------



## Face81

Dubai_Boy said:


> thunderstorm ?  it simply drizzled in AD this morning =( but i did see T.clouds but nothing came of them


Yep, a real thunderstorm hit Dubai this morning. Loads of lightning and thunder and a fairly decent downpour too :banana:


----------



## Dubai_Boy

what time though ? i was lestining to the radio at 7:15 - 7:30 and the guys were saying how jelous they were of AbuDhabi for getting some rain !


----------



## High Times

Was this dissruption in the weather pattern caused by the after effects of the cyclone that hit burma on sunday ?


----------



## Naz UK

I think it was due to the hike in oil prices.


----------



## Face81

Dubai_Boy said:


> what time though ? i was lestining to the radio at 7:15 - 7:30 and the guys were saying how jelous they were of AbuDhabi for getting some rain !


lasted about an hour: 7:30 - 8:30


----------



## Face81

High Times said:


> Was this dissruption in the weather pattern caused by the after effects of the cyclone that hit burma on sunday ?


Or the Democratic Primary in North Carolina and Indianna? :dunno:


----------



## Sandboy

Naz UK said:


> I think it was due to the hike in oil prices.


or cement factories actually agreeing to sell cement


----------



## AltinD

My car was clean :bash:


----------



## 234sale

Emirate's living villas on newspapers front pages, 2 days. Dubai Mall leaaking


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Did you guys have some rain in Dubai then ?

started getting overcast in Abu Dhabi since early morning and total over cast by the time i left work at 3:20pm .... nothing though


----------



## smussuw

heavy heavy rain, the road here is flooding ...


----------



## docc

234sale said:


> Emirate's living villas on newspapers front pages, 2 days. Dubai Mall leaaking


What's wrong with Emirates hills? Err, that's what you were referring to right?


----------



## Bikes

smussuw said:


> heavy heavy rain, the road here is flooding ...


Still nothing in here..


----------



## skdubai

and i saw the first horrific accident of the season!!! (surprisingly everyone was ok, except the cars) damn assholes spoil the fun of driving in the rain!!!!


----------



## AltinD

Comming home


----------



## skdubai

lol, there go the hazard lights again... but it was fun though!!!


----------



## AltinD

BTW, isn't Rugby 7 supposed to start tomorrow? Deja-Vu ... ?! :lol:


----------



## DG

AltinD 

sorry to disappoint you, but this winter is expected to be one of the wettest.
i advise you to sell your car :lol:


----------



## DUBAI

no one would buy it...


----------



## 234sale

Old Town Resident said:


>


Wicked,, Burj is a massive lightning rod.


----------



## 234sale

AltinD said:


> Comming home


I always find it hard to see the white lines,, wonder if we will have a swimming pool by MOE entrance and near the Natuzi Building


----------



## LoverOfDubai

skdubai said:


> lol, there go the hazard lights again... but it was fun though!!!


Is there any reason why so many drivers put on their hazard lights?



DG said:


> AltinD
> 
> sorry to disappoint you, but this winter is expected to be one of the wettest.
> i advise you to sell your car :lol:


Is this true or is it just a joke? And if it is true, are you saying that the 2008-2009 Winter will be as wet as (or even wetter than) last winter?


----------



## smussuw

^^ Rain came very early this winter comparing to the previous years ...


----------



## skdubai

LoverOfDubai said:


> Is there any reason why so many drivers put on their hazard lights?


I have no clue, They seem to think other people do not know that the road is wet!! only makes things more confusing


----------



## LoverOfDubai

skdubai said:


> I have no clue, They seem to think other people do not know that the road is wet!! only makes things more confusing


Has anyone thought of the following theory:

A few people put on their hazards in bad weather. When people move to Dubai, they are unaware of the local customs and ways of doing things. Some of these people see others turning on their hazards when it rains. So, they do it as well thinking that it is what drivers are supposed do in Dubai. Eventually this spreads and new residents also end up doing it as well.

Is this a possible reason?
Does anyone here turn on their hazards? If so, why?


----------



## AltinD

And here we are today, sunny and no sign of what happened last night ... and take that people: My car is cleaner that I thought with hardly any visible sign left :banana:


----------



## AltinD

DG said:


> ... this winter is expected to be one of the wettest.
> i advise you to sell your car :lol:


The 4motion AWD can coupe with it. :banana:



DUBAI said:


> no one would buy it...


Not you again ... :bash: 


:lol:



smussuw said:


> ^^ Rain came very early this winter comparing to the previous years ...


Last year we had a heavy rain in November as well, but it was in a Friday or Saturday night so not many experienced it.



LoverOfDubai said:


> Has anyone thought of the following theory:
> 
> A few people put on their hazards in bad weather. When people move to Dubai, they are unaware of the local customs and ways of doing things. Some of these people see others turning on their hazards when it rains. So, they do it as well thinking that it is what drivers are supposed do in Dubai. Eventually this spreads and new residents also end up doing it as well.
> 
> Is this a possible reason?
> Does anyone here turn on their hazards? If so, why?


Yes that theory would be correct ... however not me, 'cause I'm smart enough to know that's a dumb thing to do.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

I only use my hazzard lights because the old british dude from "TOP GEAR" said the CLS rear lights look like alien eyes when lit and its so kool , and ever since ive been blinking away

BLINK BLINK blinkity blink !!!


----------



## DG

hail storm hit Dibba this evening.


----------



## luv2bebrown

shit storm hit the sea a couple of months ago


----------



## DG




----------



## High Times

luv2bebrown said:


> shit storm hit the sea a couple of months ago


Wow scary stuff,

I wonder if it showed up on the shit radar so that the shit could be avioded.

If not i guess everyone got covered in shit.


----------



## smussuw

rain rain rain


----------



## AltinD

And the temperature fell to 19.


----------



## luv2bebrown

still more than the speed of the UAE railway^^


----------



## Imre

5 min rain today at the JLT site

03/December/2008

JLT lake

more rain and the lake wioll be done


----------



## Imre

03/December/2008

rain, but I wouldnt call this rain, it was only 5 min..


----------



## flares

Imre said:


> 03/December/2008
> 
> rain, but I wouldnt call this rain, it was only 5 min..


don't want to alarm you Imre...but I think you've hit a small animal of some sort.


----------



## 234sale

Teddies back,,


----------



## AltinD

Imre, I don't know how long you're out but I drove for at least 10 minuts in the rain ... then I reached my destination.


----------



## AltinD

BTW 9 years already in Dubai and finally I used an umbrella today for the first time and the only reason I got one after all this time is because my new (almost 13k already) car has an umbrella holder/drainer on the driver's door. 


It sure felt kind a weird holding one open though. :lol:


----------



## The-King

:lol:under my umbrella ella ella eh eh eh under my umbrella ella ella eh eh eh


----------



## docc

AltinD said:


> BTW 9 years already in Dubai and finally I used an umbrella today for the first time and the only reason I got one after all this time is because my new (almost 13k already) car has an umbrella holder/drainer on the driver's door.
> 
> 
> It sure felt kind a weird holding one open though. :lol:


Didn't you buy your new car like just 3 months ago? Where do you drive to so much?


----------



## AltinD

^^ It was 7 months ago (after-tomorrow) actually and if work is 40 km from home :runaway:


----------



## Imre

AltinD said:


> Imre, I don't know how long you're out but I drove for at least 10 minuts in the rain ... then I reached my destination.


I was driving around JLT and Marina for an hour.Last week was big rain at the Business Bay site , in the JLT nothing


----------



## Imre

AltinD said:


> BTW 9 years already in Dubai and finally I used an umbrella today for the first time and the only reason I got one after all this time is because my new (almost 13k already) car has an umbrella holder/drainer on the driver's door.
> 
> 
> It sure felt kind a weird holding one open though. :lol:


I have just sun umbrella ,I have never used the normal umbrella in Dubai.


----------



## Imre

WAM:

Khalifa calls for rain prayers on Saturday

Dec 3, 2008 - 08:20 - 

WAM Abu Dhabi, 3rd Dec. 2008 (WAM) -- President His Highness Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan has called for prayers for rain "Salaat Al Istisqaa" be performed next Saturday (8:00 am) across all the country's mosques and musallas.

Sheikh Khalifa urged Muslims living in the country to pray to God for blessing the land with rain, in accordance with Prophet Mohammad's (Peace Be Upon Him) Sunnah (teachings) to seek rain from Allah.

WAM/TF


----------



## DG

more rain + thunder :naughty:


----------



## DG

more unstable weather expected in the next five days, so don't waste your money washing your beloved cars.


----------



## AltinD

^^ LOL, I haven't and I don't plan to do it soon.


----------



## smussuw

AltinD said:


> Imre, I don't know how long you're out but I drove for at least 10 minuts in the rain ... then I reached my destination.


Yea, it was raining for almost an hour today morning.


----------



## DG

according to storm.ae, sharjah got the highest amount of rain, as usual :dunno:


----------



## AltinD

... which would translate also to the highest level of water on flooded streets and pavements, right?


----------



## DG

^^ :lol:


----------



## AltinD

AltinD said:


> And the temperature fell to 19.


Midday


----------



## Imre

light rain again and just 17.2 C now  ( 08:07)


----------



## Imre

now heavy rain and just 15.9 C , the lake would be filled today at the JLT site


----------



## 234sale

AltinD said:


> Midday


:lol:


----------



## DG

thunder storm right now with some hail in barsha!!


----------



## AltinD

234sale said:


> :lol:


I'm not driving Steve's (white - mind you) minivan to red-line it and still be going at just 160 kph :bash::bash: 




:lol:


----------



## AltinD

No rain in JA so far.


----------



## DG

the cloud is far away from JA

heavy thunder storm now in Deira and Sharjah


----------



## Imre

04/December/2008

Beach and rain

just few people there , sea is warmer than the air


----------



## rexdmx

more rain again


----------



## AltinD

It hasn't rained at all today in JA (except early morning maybe)


----------



## 234sale




----------



## skdubai

it was raining till 2 ish over here (near Al Quoz) the puddles are getting bigger, reminds me of last year when my car/boat made me proud!!


----------



## AltinD

skdubai said:


> it was raining till 2 ish over here (near Al Quoz) the puddles are getting bigger, reminds me of last year when my car/boat made me proud!!


You drive this?


----------



## skdubai

lol, looks like fun, but naaa.... i got stuck at one place in Al Quoz and my only option was to go through lots of water (not exaggerating if i said lake). So i managed to get to the other side only to see afterwards that there were almost half a dozen cars all over who had stalled in/near the water (some of them almost 2X 3X times more expensive than my car). So i was pretty pleased with my car and did not try to repeat such feats again.....

Say what you want about Japanese cars, they just work!!!


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Anyone seen my white van?


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Don't worry - I found it.


----------



## Bikes

LOL! What the heck are they doing there? Searching for sea shells?


----------



## docc

^^ Question is, did he find any?


----------



## AltinD

It has been raining for at least half hour already, with thunders and stuff ... yet yesterday it was such a beautiful day.


----------



## jixline

taken in front of Atlantis, the time AltinD mentioned, it was lovely


----------



## DG

^^ nice


----------



## Imre

more rain and the lake will be done

06/Dec/2008

JLT


----------



## docc

jixline said:


> taken in front of Atlantis, the time AltinD mentioned, it was lovely


Did you take those pictures?

The first 2 are absolutely FANTASTIC!!! Great work. Any chance i can get hi-rez versions of those 2? Perfect for wallpapers 

:cheers:


----------



## 234sale

Imre said:


> more rain and the lake will be done
> 
> 06/Dec/2008
> 
> JLT


Lake started sooner than planned..


----------



## docc

Gosh, i can only imagine the mess Dubai Mall and the Airport is right now. It's pouringggggg.


----------



## skdubai

wow, i was outside just now and it was a hail storm!!! i took a small video, will try to upload it..


here it is... the noise is the rain and the hail hitting the garage roof!!! sorry about the quality, my mobile sucks!!


----------



## DG

Barsha today morning!


----------



## Imre

DG said:


> cool pix!!
> 
> btw, prepare your lenses for tonight's thunder storm


enough rain now

behind the Mazaya


----------



## Imre

more rain pics

close to the Ibn Battuta

same as last year...





SZR



Emirates Road





behind the Mazaya


----------



## AltinD

Imre said:


> enough rain now
> 
> behind the Mazaya


Who's driving your Land Cruiser, or did it stall there


----------



## docc

I don't get it. Why don't they have a drainage system? Is it because it rains rarely or is there something else to it?


----------



## AltinD

^^ It's much more complicated then that.


----------



## luv2bebrown

AltinD said:


> ^^ My car became dirty again :lol:


mine too. i get my car washed at manual washing stations at gas stations... i dont get em washed with just a bucket and a dirty cloth (bad for the environment i know). so it pisses me off when i get it washed and the next day i have rain stains


----------



## Face81

DG said:


>


^^ 

Explains why it was 12C when I was driving to work this morning! Brrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Imre

bad start , already rain

Happy 2009!


----------



## Dubai_Boy

huh  rain in dubai ? maybe its fog


----------



## Imre

Happy New Year!

01/January/2009

nice weather


----------



## Imre

rain again


----------



## smussuw

and yesterday and the day before


----------



## Imre

but this is really rain, second lake will be filled at the JLT, I will post pic tomorrow


----------



## smussuw

It isnt raining here in Safa yet !


----------



## Richard Head

smussuw said:


> It isnt raining here in Safa yet !


Hey Neighbour !!! I'm in Safa too and it's pissing down. Just finished running aorund blocking all the windows and doors with towels. POS villa leaks like a bleeding sieve. Reminds me of home.........

The rain that is, not the leaky house


----------



## luv2bebrown

a freshly banned Antonov An-12 just crashed right next to my building. either that or there's some crazy thunderstorm forming.


----------



## DUBAI

But is it raining at the top of Burj Dubai?


----------



## skdubai

man those are some loud noises...... loved the drive in the rain though!!!! and there was also some hail when i was passing by Time Square...


----------



## 234sale

I have spent the last 30 minutes videoing the burj being zapped.. Wicked sound it makes when i gets hit. Will youtube it 2morrow.


----------



## Richard Head

^^ OK. NOW i'm coming to your party...........just in case this happens again.:cheers: Look forward to the Youtube.


----------



## smussuw

Richard Head said:


> Hey Neighbour !!! I'm in Safa too and it's pissing down. Just finished running aorund blocking all the windows and doors with towels. POS villa leaks like a bleeding sieve. Reminds me of home.........
> 
> The rain that is, not the leaky house


It didn't rain like this in years :banana::banana:


----------



## skdubai

yep... sure is niceeeeeee


----------



## AltinD

Crazy and what a shock going inside MOE with a nice weather and going out in crazy pouring rain. A bus had overturned in a SZR parallel road in Umn Suqeim area.


----------



## DG

tonight's hail storm in Dubai 





































pics from storm.ae


----------



## Imre

15/January/2009

JLT


----------



## Dubai_Boy

horrific hail and lighting and thunder in abu dhabi today =S it was scary


----------



## AltinD

Very heavy rain with thunders and lightnings at the moment.


----------



## DG

more snow in RAK!!

http://www.zippyshare.com/v/2341768/file.html

i miss u EG


----------



## DG

http://gulfnews.com/nation/General/10278477.html


----------



## Bikes

Wow! Is this something like once in a decade or it happens now and then?


----------



## Dubai_Boy

it happens every year now for the last , mmmm , dunno , 6 - 7 or 8 years ? dunno ! but for sure it broke the record in 2009


----------



## DG

it is becomming more common now


----------



## bizzybonita

so no need for Switzerland :lol:


----------



## rexdmx

^^ we need skiing gear


----------



## Johannes867

rexdmx said:


> ^^ we need skiing gear


and we Middle-Europeans go skiing on sand...

http://www.montekaolino.eu/page_2_2.php

crazy :nuts::bash:


----------



## DG

climate exchange :lol:


----------



## BinDubai

DG said:


> climate exchange :lol:


min 3alamat al sa3ah


----------



## DG

Local Snowman :lol:


----------



## DG

BinDubai said:


> min 3alamat al sa3ah


exactly :banana:


----------



## Naz UK

It's a shame there's no William Hill in the UAE. I wonder if Majid Al Futtaim wants a piece? :|


----------



## Imre

27/February/2009




:banana::banana:


----------



## smussuw

^^ lol, its way too hot, no need to :banana::banana:


----------



## AltinD

^^ This would be more appropriate:  


... if it's 35 by the end of February, imagine what would be by the end of August. Let's hope is just a freak weather occurrence. :bash:


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Imre said:


> 27/February/2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana::banana:


Have a nice weekend at the beach Imre! :banana::banana:


----------



## DG

temps expected to drop starting from today, and high temp will drop to 23C on Monday afternoon :nuts:


----------



## AltinD

*HAIL STORM, HAIL STORM ... I'm LUCKY!!!!*


----------



## smussuw

^^ lucky because u didnt wash ur car? :laugh:

The rain is :O


----------



## AltinD

^^ No, I did wash the car yesterday: Lucky to be safe from ice projectiles hitting my car and of course from filfthy rain fallin' on it. :banana:


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Abu Dhabi is still as dry as an old ladies bottom

though i did find my car full of dust spots (from rain) when i left the GYM oO


----------



## DG

Al Ain hail storm last night!


----------



## BinDubai

مبروك عليكم الرحمه


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Im taking two friends to the MOE today to teach them how to select good quality good priced suits  hope we get tornadoes on the way there haha


----------



## DG

3 dead in Buraimi last night due to hail storm


----------



## BinDubai

allah yer7amhom


----------



## DG

this morning's hail storm










nice isn't it


----------



## BinDubai

DG which area is this exactly ?


----------



## DG

^^ Al Ain


----------



## bizzybonita

why you remove it from 1st post !


----------



## BinDubai

aha mashallah


----------



## AltinD

DG said:


> 3 dead in Buraimi last night due to hail storm


What happened? Did they got a direct hit from a big chunk of ice or collateral (a tree/roof falling or something)


----------



## bizzybonita

^^ Cover your'e car well  Myaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw


----------



## Richard Head

AltinD said:


> What happened? Did they got a direct hit from a big chunk of ice or collateral (a tree/roof falling or something)


Probably continued driving their Landcruisers at 160 kmh even though they couldn't see past the end of the bonnet. Would've had the hazard lights on though, so that's OK.


----------



## AltinD

bizzybonita said:


> ^^ Cover your'e car well  Myaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw


My car is parked in the basement of my residential building. The biggest threat is a cat that hangs around there.


----------



## smussuw

My uncles car got severally hit by the ice today morning :shocked:


----------



## DG

AltinD said:


> What happened? Did they got a direct hit from a big chunk of ice or collateral (a tree/roof falling or something)


their house' ceiling collapsed!!


----------



## DG

Shaikh Mo in the middle of hail storm :shocked:

http://www.zippyshare.com/v/13555142/file.html


----------



## DG

more than 200mm rain to hit the northern Emirates in the comming few days! :shocked:


----------



## Dubai_Boy

AD remains dry  hopefully we get something out of the system expected to arrive on late saturday


----------



## Dubai_Boy

GUYS IN DUBAI

any rain ??? i hear your getting alot


----------



## skdubai

well it looked like it was gonna drown Dubai today, but nothing happened. There was just a slight drizzle a few hours ago and thats it!!!


----------



## joobn

it poured down where i live (emirates towers) a couple of hours ago!


----------



## fahed

HEAVY rains in Abu Dhabi ... and yes I'M BACK!!!


----------



## smussuw

back from where?


----------



## Dubai_Boy

15 minutes of non stop heavy heavy rains in AD and i have a kool 10 minute clip of the lightning show


----------



## smussuw

^^ pity u guys, getting an orgasm from 15 minutes rain :nuts:


----------



## Dubai_Boy

more like 2 hours  and now a new system is moving in !


----------



## dubaiflo




----------



## 234sale




----------



## 234sale

Massive Bang this morning at 5 am, in the Burj District, Burj must of been mega zapped. Went up with the the camera, but no more hits


----------



## skdubai

woke up a few times last night because of lightning strikes.... and it hasn't stopped raining since last night!!!! (which BTW so far is a good thing)


----------



## AltinD

First woke up at around 11:30 ... to dark outside, couldn't get out out of bed ... now's 14:40 and I finally made it.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

you didnt go to work today ?


----------



## AltinD

^^ I'm off on Sundays ... got to work on Fridays though.


----------



## DG

ATTENTION!


----------



## DG

local meteorologists say the situation will start to get worse on Monday afternoon.


----------



## DG

Summer Rains hit Northern Emirates!

Heavy Rain, Hail Storms, Floods and even Tornados!!

------------

06-09-2009

Fujairah, Wadi Al Helu and Hatta

video: http://www2.zippyshare.com/v/76525615/file.html

-----------

07-09-2009

Nizwa, Al Badayer and Bulaida

video: http://www24.zippyshare.com/v/30694777/file.html

-----------

09-09-2009

Masafi & Wadi Seeji

video: http://www4.zippyshare.com/v/59176365/file.html

-----------

10-09-2009

Shawka, Masafi and Sharjah Mountains

video: http://www20.zippyshare.com/v/94931335/file.html

-----------

A Tornado at Wadi Seeji (RAK)


----------



## DG

more rain expected at UAE mountains today and comming days


----------



## BinDubai

allah eyzeed o eybarek


----------



## AltinD

Can't they bring some here also? I promisse I'll not complain about my car getting dirty.


----------



## Naz UK

Who's they? The RAK government? :dunno:


----------



## MoHasanie

It was raining in Al Ain also. It was so stong, lots of trees fell down, and there was even some hail in the rain.


----------



## DG

Friday rains 

Fujairah Mountains













































































































------------

Lehbab & Aweer, Dubai


















































































-------

Al Ain

Storm Video: http://www17.zippyshare.com/v/4629011/file.html

After the storm


----------



## LoverOfDubai

Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 122347

Hello guys. Very interesting photos 


Whats the average rainfall in UAE? Any region more humid a rainy than others? All the same?

How about the temperatures in winter? How cold can do?


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Its very dry in the UAE , cities and areas of the country that overlook the arabian gulf are the driest ..... an average of about 14 days of rain in a year , not continous..

the other areas you see above are mostly overlooking the arabian sea (aka indian ocean also) and behind these cities are high mountains which is why the monsoon clouds from india and pakistan are trapped by the mountains and pours over these cities (not alot though)

i think they get an extra week or so of rain compared to the rest of the UAE cities 

it can get very cold in winter in the desert (the further you go away from water surfaces the colder it gets) i was in the desert camping last winter and it reached (Minus 9) -9

coastal cities never get as cold , lowest i think was 5 or 4 degrees celcius ("VERY rare though) average of lets say 15 in winter


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Oh yeah and mountains in ras al khaimah (city and emirate of the UAE ) has been covered in snow for the last 4-5 years now


----------



## 122347

On that 14 days of rain, how many you can get? Not more than 200mm i belive?

The sea temperatures? How high they can be in winter and summer?

The low temperatures in summer? Do they frequently go upper 30ºC?


Thanks for the info between. :cheers:



Ah.. how high are that mountains?


----------



## Dubai_Boy

yes true , about 200 - 350 mm of rain , i think highest we ever had was 400mm in a year , thats all

i answered the temperature qustions above 

the mountains arent very high at all , about 2 km in that area  higher in other areas


the sea temps stay very warm all year round ..... dont know exact numbers


----------



## 122347

Does the artificial islands and lakes affected the temperatures in Dubai?


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Highly doubt it , then again im not an expert


----------



## 122347

Maybe that artificial lakes aren't big enough to make great difference. 

I say it because we made the biggest artificial lake in Europe (the Alqueva damn) in a pretty hot area and nowadays that zone is more fresh than it was on the past.


----------



## Veejay_

AAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWW, how beautiful, little sñow arabiañ boy <3 I loved it.


----------



## DG

12.09.09
(Al Madam & Dhaid) Sharjah


----------



## AltinD

The coolest day in over 6 months


----------



## Pavlemadrid

MADRID: 13ºC. It's raining!


----------



## Dubai_Boy

11TH OF DEC ?  OMG DG is from the future !


----------



## DG

^^ amended m))


----------



## Imre

Rain again, at least all lakes will be filled at the JLT


----------



## Imre

13/December/2009

Nice weather and only 19 C 























































JLT lake


----------



## Dubai_Boy

HUGE storm hitting abu dhabi now !


----------



## Imre

13/December/2009

JLT lake , 1-2 more days and done


----------



## Bikes

^^ Nice!


----------



## Pavlemadrid

*Madrid* now: 5ºC (14:45).
-5ºC in Cotos mountain pass, near Madrid.

Snow alert tonight with -3ºC in Madrid city.


----------



## Imre

This rain is a good for cladding and roof test!

I was today in the Ibn Battuta and the ACE Hardware (SZR) , both of quality rubbish, water everywhere

I saw many site offices in Dubai Marina and JLT , they are covering the roofs with plastic now.


----------



## AltinD

Imre said:


> This rain is a good for cladding and roof test!


Also to wash my old car that stands abandoned for long - long time :laugh:


----------



## Imre

*Season's heaviest rain in UAE*

*Rain and thunderstorms are expected to hit nation and the current unsettled weather pattern will continue*

The UAE has received season’s heaviest rainfall today which was particularly higher in Al Ain, Abu Dhabi and Dubai.

Rain and thunderstorms are expected to hit nation and the current unsettled weather pattern will continue.

The weather bureau has recorded more than 60 millimetres of rain in Al Foa, a suburban town in Al Ain, 24.4 millimetres over Jebel Hafeat, and 20 millimetres at Al Ain International Airport. Abu Dhabi has received 33.1 millimetres of rain until this morning and Dubai has also received intermittent rain.

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/weather/season-s-heaviest-rain-in-uae-1.552891


----------



## True Blue

All of that time and money spent on cleaning the metro stations. They will be sparkling now.

A heavy shower now and then is good for cleaning the place up and watering the landscaping

Temperatures today in Glasgow are -1C with snow forecast for the end of the week. Here's hoping for a White Christmas:banana:


----------



## AltinD

^^ But with all the dust in the air, it should rain non-stop for days just to bring all that back to earth ... only after you can pretend to see any of the magical cleaning powers to manifest.


----------



## skdubai

hahahaha!!! they said the unsettled weather would be around for the whole week and its nice and sunny outside today!!! Always believe the opposite of the forecasts!!


----------



## 234sale

Imre said:


> 13/December/2009
> 
> JLT lake , 1-2 more days and done


Hope Nakheel has treated it otherwise a perfect Mosiquitoe Lake.


----------



## AltinD

AltinD said:


> Also to wash my old car that stands abandoned for long - long time :laugh:


I checked today and the car was washed nicely by the rain, way cleaner now then the one I'm currently driving. I guess other abandoned and/or impounded cars in town have been washed and sparkling as well. :lol:


----------



## gerald.d

This one's clean now as well. I'd always thought it was black, but it's actually a dark blue colour :lol:


----------



## ProudArabian

in Sana Yemen it is snowing right now, my father just called


----------



## Shad

Any more rain coming this month ??


----------



## AltinD

According to The Weather Channel: NO


----------



## DG

maybe some few showers in weekend


----------



## True Blue

The reason I initialy bought an apartment in Dubai was to spend every winter holiday in the sun. Now that I have rented and can not use it myself, I am forced to stay put in sunny Scotland.

This is the scene today with the sun shining and temp -4'C.





So when you get the odd shower in 25C heat, just think of me freezing my nuts off. 

Now where did I put those skis:lol:


----------



## noir-dresses

That's the same weather I have to at my country home, and I'm loving it. It's not always about the sun, especially around christmas time


----------



## Bikes

True Blue said:


> The reason I initialy bought an apartment in Dubai was to spend every winter holiday in the sun. Now that I have rented and can not use it myself, I am forced to stay put in sunny Scotland.
> 
> This is the scene today with the sun shining and temp -4'C.
> 
> So when you get the odd shower in 25C heat, just think of me freezing my nuts off.
> 
> Now where did I put those skis:lol:


Scotland is warm, it's -9 in Budapest now, and will be -13 at night.. Time to hit the thermal baths! :banana:


----------



## AltinD

It was -11 in Vienna in 9 AM


----------



## The-King

have had -12 for two entire days now, at night up to -17.


----------



## True Blue

Bikes said:


> Scotland is warm, it's -9 in Budapest now, and will be -13 at night.. Time to hit the thermal baths! :banana:


^^Looks like one of my New Year parties when we had the hot tub:lol:


----------



## True Blue

Scotland is actually quite stable if not warm. Temperatures average about +5C in winter and +19C in summer, so there is not such a big shift as somewhere like Russia which can be average +23C Summer and -20C winter(St Petersburg).


----------



## williamX

*about - temperature*

It was amazing experience in north Kazakhstan yesterday -38 and 50mm of snow in 24 hours... Even big planes didn't fly. Roads blocked by snow. Only way to move - train.


----------



## High Times

True Blue said:


> http://img13.imageshack.us/i/img0484bj.jpg/


I'm lovin' the satelite dish on the tree, very organic. :lol:


----------



## Pavlemadrid

MADRID now!



























Yesterday:
Madrid: -9ºC
Burgos: -16ºC
León: -17ºC
Navarra: -20ºC
Yesterday was snowing in north spanish beaches!


----------



## True Blue

High Times said:


> I'm lovin' the satelite dish on the tree, very organic. :lol:


That's a sore point! The planners approved this location for the only satelite dish in the development, no one else can see it. The grey box is the distribution point to feed the rest of the development. I don't subscribe to sky(spend all my free time on here:lol and don't need the dish but it is on my land. Lawyers are dealing with getting it removed


----------



## True Blue

Pavlemadrid said:


> MADRID now!
> 
> Yesterday:
> Madrid: -9ºC
> Burgos: -16ºC
> León: -17ºC
> Navarra: -20ºC
> Yesterday was snowing in north spanish beaches!


It's snowing in the Channel Tunnel:lol: Trains are carrying snow into the tunnel from the French side which melts inside the tunnel causing the electrics to short and ALL the trains to break down. Total Caos apparently.

Hope the designers of the Dubai metro have that one covered


----------



## Pavlemadrid

^^
Yeah, I've seen that in TV news! :O


----------



## AltinD

WTF, just now a massive, powerful, long-lasting thunder blew :nuts:


----------



## 234sale

*Yes Lightning*

On to the roof I shall go


----------



## 234sale

I caught 3 strikes on camera, but the one that actually scared me hit BB...


----------



## Dubai_Boy

i hear hail storms from the arabian gulf are about to hit dubai and sharjah hard !


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Madrid few minutes ago:


----------



## Imre

29/January/2010

Dubai Marina , heavy snow today


----------



## Guest89

AltinD said:


> Where's the rain :rant:


Winds are beginning to pick up right now. I just went outside to get my car in the garage and it was very windy. I would imagine the rain should start any minute now. :cheers:

PS: Thunder can be heard already and rain is beginning.


----------



## AltinD

I just heard thunders too :banana:


----------



## Guest89

^^ :banana: 

Which part of town do you live in Altin?

I probably asked you before but slipped out of mind.


----------



## AltinD

Bur Dubai


----------



## Guest89

Oh yeah. In Safa I can hear things collapsing next door from the wind. The rain is a joke so far though. I want more!


----------



## gerald.d

AltinD said:


> Where's the rain :rant:


Trust me. There was a hell of a lot of it.


----------



## AltinD

I'll believe you Gerald when I'll see the old car later today


----------



## gerald.d




----------



## Guest89

^^ Awesomeness! 



gerald.d said:


> Trust me. There was a hell of a lot of it.


My bathroom is still leaking from the ceiling.


----------



## AltinD

^^ That's because you live in a villa 

... btw I checked and Goldie was almost sparkling today, hope it will rain again tonight to complete the polishing job. :lol:


----------



## AltinD

The new lake near my office

At noon: Rain just stopped and the draining pump was already working


----------



## AltinD

Four hours later - The sun was shinning, and the water levels were slightly down


----------



## AltinD

And approximately another 4 hours later: - Water still there





















Draining another lake elsewhere, water used to be till the lower edge of the pic


----------



## Guest89

^^ Wow. :nuts: 

That is one big lake! I actually had to change my shoes today. Stopped the car and apparently there was some ditch next to the driver's seat and when I stepped out my feet got wet. hno:


----------



## luv2bebrown

ras al khaimah is planning on building a space port.

sharjah has yet to even plan to build a drainage system.


----------



## docc

^^ What's Dubai's excuse?


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^the very minor flooding in dubai was not caused by the rain. but by the dubai mall aquarium leak. which was in itself caused by unexpectedly high visitor turnout and the corresponding increase in wear and tear.


----------



## AltinD

Emirates Road was closed yesterday and drivers were adviced to use the bypass road instead. I guess because of the ponds.


----------



## AltinD

docc said:


> ^^ What's Dubai's excuse?


And what was Paris's excuse in Summer 2004?


In Dubai it's not even close to the extremely bad Sharjah situation.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^yeah Sharjah is just horrendous. I'm pretty sure I saw mermaids swimming around the city.


----------



## Face81

Windy days ahead 



> *Weather to be chilly, windy across the UAE*
> 
> The national weather bureau has warned people to stay away from boating and fishing trips
> 
> It will continue to be windy across the emirates Monday with the north-westerly winds even stronger over the sea, said the forecasters.
> 
> The sea will be very rough with six to 10 feet high waves. The national weather bureau has warned people to stay away from boating and fishing trips, saying it could be dangerous for small vessels.
> 
> The National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS), the winds could also blow dust and sands in the open land areas. It would, however, not affect horizontal visibility much.
> 
> The weather will be partly cloudy to fair today. Relative humidity is likely to increase over some internal and coastal areas at night and early in the morning.
> 
> Temperatures on Monday are expected to remain between cold on the coast, fluctuating between 11 to 20 degree Celsius. Internal and mountainous areas will see very chilly nights of between 2c to 8c.


Source


----------



## AltinD

^^ It has been windy and chilly for almost a week already.


----------



## Face81

^^ long may it continue


----------



## Face81

Looks like it will continue to remain cool over the next few days 



> *More cool, cloudy weather predicted in the UAE
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Clouds gather over the Theatre Breakwater in Abu Dhabi. _
> 
> 
> 
> By Aftab Kazmi, Al Ain Bureau Chief Published: 07:47 February 16, 2011
> 
> Al Ain: Weather in the UAE is expected to become slightly less chilly from Wednesday after windy and cold conditions for the past two weeks.
> 
> The forecasters said daytime temperatures will rise slightly today though the wind will continue to blow in from the north-westerly direction. Daytime temperatures had plunged to below the average during the last few weeks.
> 
> The nights were much colder, particularly in the interior desert cities and towns, where the mercury routinely fell to just 4 degrees Celsius.
> 
> "We expect a settled weather at least over the next 48 hours across the emirates," said a duty forecaster.
> 
> According to the National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS), Wednesday's weather will be fair in general, to partly cloudy at times. Winds are likely to be light to moderately rough and relative humidity will increase at night and early in the morning. The sea will also be moderately rough.
> 
> The temperature will remain between 13 to 24 degrees Celsius in the coastal areas, 8c to 26c in the interior, and 3c to 17c in the mountainous areas.


Source


----------



## 234sale




----------



## Face81

^^ What a lovely sunset!!


----------



## 234sale




----------



## Face81

Looks like there might be some milder weather ahead, with some rain too.... 




> *UAE to get light rain this week*
> 
> There are chances of light rain in the eastern and northern emirates on Monday night and Tuesday morning.
> 
> The weather will get partly cloudy but mercury will continue to rise during the daytime across the emirates on Monday.
> 
> Forecasters said the number of clouds is likely to increase by afternoon mostly over the UAE islands in the Arabian Gulf and some parts of the northern areas.
> 
> The National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) has also issued a similar forecast for Monday. It said winds would be moderately rough in general but might get stronger at times. People in desert and open areas should be aware of blowing dust and sand.
> 
> The sea is expected to be moderately rough in general. The temperature in the coastal areas will remain between 16 to 26 degree Celsius, 9c to 28c in the internal areas, and 8c to 20c in the mountainous areas.




Source


----------



## Face81

So did it rain? The paper's are still forecasting it......



> *Rain forecast for northern and eastern regions
> *
> 
> Al Ain: Clouds are expected to gather over the northern and eastern emirates today with the likelihood of light rain, according to the national weather bureau.
> 
> The weather is likely to remain partly cloudy with an increase in daytime temperatures. The met office also predicted a gradual build-up of clouds, mostly over the UAE islands in the Arabian Gulf and some parts of the northern areas yesterday night and through this morning.
> 
> The National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) said the weather today will be cloudy over the northern emirates, remaining partly cloudy in general. Light rain is expected to fall in the morning.
> 
> The north-westerly winds are now being replaced by easterly and southern winds blowing from the Saudi deserts. The NCMS, however, sees a gradual fall in the daytime temperature with a change in wind direction.
> 
> Gusty winds are forecast in general but stronger wind patterns may develop at times. People in desert and open areas must be cautious about swirling dust and sand in their areas.
> 
> The sea is expected to be moderately rough in general. Temperatures in coastal areas will be in the range of 16 to 26 degrees Celsius, between 9 degrees and 28 degrees in internal areas, and between 8 degrees and 20 degrees in mountainous areas.


Source


----------



## Face81

Did anyone experience the tremors??




> *Seismic activity 'not worrisome'
> *
> 
> Five minor earthquakes have hit the area near Hatta, Kalba and Fujairah this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Image Credit: Illustration: G.Munro©Gulf News _
> 
> 
> 
> By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief Published: 00:00 February 22, 2011
> 
> Al Ain: Seismologists have recorded slight seismic activity in the northern emirates as five minor earthquakes have hit the area near Hatta, Kalba and Fujairah this month.
> 
> Saying the event is not significant enough or worrisome, the seismologists confirm some activity has been taking place in or close to the UAE's own fault zone. The National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) has also recorded five minor quakes in the area.
> 
> The first earthquake this month was recorded on February 7. It was of magnitude 2.5 on the Richter scale and its epicentre was some 26km in the south of Fujairah.
> 
> 
> *Minor jolt*
> 
> On the same day, another quake of the same magnitude occurred some 28km in the south of the city. Both the quakes were close to the surface of the earth with depths of 5.8km and 5.1km, respectively.
> 
> They were followed by another minor jolt in the area on February 18. This time it was of magnitude 2.4 at a similar depth. Its epicentre was some 31km in the south of Fujairah. On the very next day, February 19, came a little stronger earthquake of magnitude 3 on the Richter scale at a more shallow depth of just 1.9km in the same area. On Sunday night, another earthquake of magnitude 2 on the Richter scale occurred in north of Fujairah but this time it was some 20km deep inside the earth.
> 
> Abdullah Saleh, a UAE geologist, said the earthquakes were minor as per the available details and would have gone largely unnoticed by the general public. "It's not unusual since the earth is dynamic and thousands of earthquakes have been taking place all over the world," he said.
> 
> 
> *Fault zone*
> 
> The scientists have identified a fault zone in the northern emirates and it is being constantly monitored by the UAE authorities. "Such small earthquakes are indeed good and did not let the stress accumulate at a certain point," he said. Saleh said people should not worry about these minor events.
> 
> He said a large portion of the UAE is outside the active seismic area but some parts of the northern emirates are located within technically active areas. The northern emirates are situated on a body of continental rock that forms the Arabian Platform.
> 
> 
> *Zagros quake belt*
> 
> The emirates also have three local fault zones that are located near Dibba, between Bidyah and Jebel Salhal, and Wadi Ham. The area has experienced several earthquakes since March 1999.
> 
> Seismologists say that the UAE is located close to the world's major earthquake zone.
> 
> The country's major concern, however, comes from the seismic activity in the Zagros earthquake belt in western Iran.
> 
> Iran has a history of earthquakes and a major fault line. The Zagros fault line passes through southern Iran. The UAE has experienced many shockwaves of earthquakes from the neighbouring countries since 1999.


Source


----------



## DG

more trimors at m2.9 hit Fujairah yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Face81

Is it just me or are the frequency of these increasing?? :dunno:



> *Low intensity quake rattles Fujairah*
> 
> The NCMS has been recording slight seismic activity in the northern emirates close to Fujairah for the last couple of months
> 
> By Aftab Kazmi, Al Ain Bureau Chief
> Published: 19:23
> March 13, 2011
> 
> Al Ain: A low intensity earthquake shook the residents of Fujairah and its adjacent areas on Sunday morning.
> 
> It was a minor earthquake measuring 2.6 on the Richter scale, said seismologists adding that it largely went unnoticed by the residents of the area. The National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) said the epicentre of the earthquake was some 23 kilometres away in the south of Fujairah near Wahala and it occurred just 8.3 kilometres beneath the earth surface.
> 
> Some residents of the area also heard weird sounds just before and after the jolts.
> 
> According to the NCMS the tremor hit the area at around 9:30am today morning. “This was a normal and minor seismic activity. People should not worry about it,” said a seismic expert.
> 
> The NCMS has been recording slight seismic activity in the northern emirates close to Fujairah for the last couple of months. Last month several minor earthquakes hit the area but all of them were of insignificant magnitude.
> 
> The seismologists, however, confirm that some activity has been taking place in or close to the UAE’s own fault zone. The first this series of earthquakes hit the area on February 7. It was of magnitude 2.5 on the Richter scale and its epicentre was some 26km in the south of Fujairah.


Source


----------



## Face81

More rain on its way 



> *Northern emirates to receive light rain on Monday
> *
> 
> Al Ain: Forecasters expect some light showers Monday in the northern emirates, saying that these chances are, however, weak.
> 
> The weather will be partly cloudy to cloudy in general, especially in the northern and eastern areas, said the weather bulletin of the National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS).
> 
> The winds will be light to moderately rough but they could get stronger in some areas.
> 
> The centre also expects an increase in relative humidity at night and early in the morning in internal and coastal areas.
> 
> There are also chances of scattered fog and mist in some areas. The sea will be moderately rough in general on Monday. The minimum temperature will be 12 degree centigrade and the maximum could go up to 32 degrees centigrade.


Source


----------



## Face81

Heavy rain and storms last night and more is expected this week 



> *Unstable weather brings heavy rain to parts of UAE
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Image Credit: Javed Nawab/Gulf News
> Heavy rain fell in parts of the UAE on Sunday and Monday, causing floods in some areas.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Image Credit: Javed Nawab/Gulf News
> A car makes its way through a flooded street close to Safe Park in Dubai._
> 
> More chance of light to moderate rain in the coastal and northern areas of the UAE forecast
> 
> Staff Report Published: 00:18 April 11, 2011
> 
> Rain fell in parts of the UAE on Sunday evening until early Monday morning, with forecasters saying the unstable weather is expected to continue until Wednesday.
> 
> Rain fell over the areas between Masafi and Ojaili on Sunday. There were also showers over the Fujairah Airport, Sharjah, Abu Dhabi and the Western Region. Dubai meanwhile received moderate rainfall in most places, with some areas reporting isolated thunderstorms, accompanied by lightning. Motorists reported flooding in parts of Dubai on Monday after heavy rain fell overnight.
> 
> Forecasters said there is a chance of light to moderate rains in the coastal and northern areas in the next few days.
> 
> Visibility is also expected to be affected by the windy and cloudy conditions in the country, according to forecasters.
> 
> Forecasters attributed the unstable condition to cold air masses (low pressure) in the middle layer in the atmosphere in addition to the windy and cloudy conditions in the country.
> 
> The National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) reported that temperatures are likely to fall and visibility will also be affected.
> 
> Weathermen advised people to take extra auction due to low visibility and slippery roads as a result of rain and dusty winds.
> 
> Partly cloudy to cloudy condition is expected to continue to dominate much of the UAE until Wednesday, and hence it had warned people of different conditions in the three geographical locations.
> 
> *Accidents*
> 
> Two minor traffic accidents took place on Sunday evening. The first incident happened when three cars collided on the Emirates Road after Muhaisena Bridge towards Abu Dhabi.
> 
> The second incident involved two cars on Al Quds Road. No one was injured in both accidents.
> 
> With input from WAM



Source



Forecast for the rest of the week


----------



## Face81

The storm in Dubai yesterday was pretty spectacular! 



> * Electric Avenue: Mother nature lights up the world's tallest building in down town Dubai*
> 
> By Daily Mail Reporter
> Last updated at 5:02 PM on 11th April 2011
> 
> It's one of the world's most extraordinary man-made achievements and it was given a suitably spectacular light show - courtesy of Mother Nature.
> 
> The Burj Khalifa, which rises 2,716 feet out of the Dubai desert and is the tallest building in the world, was struck by fork lightning during a thunder storm on Sunday night.
> 
> With more than 160 levels, the Burj also holds the record for having the highest outdoor observation deck - on floor 124 - and the lift which travels the longest distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Lucky strike: The Burj Khalifa skyscraper during a lightning storm in downtown Dubai on Sunday night_


Source


----------



## Face81

So what's with all the rain and lack of pics from all of you??? :tongue2:


----------



## LoverOfDubai

Face81, where did you get this chart from?


----------



## Dubai_Boy

yes i would like to know aswell please


----------



## Face81

^^ The internet! :tongue2:


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Ive killed people for less than that

TELL US !!!


----------



## Face81

^^ ha ha..... it was on wunderground


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Face81 said:


> So what's with all the rain and lack of pics from all of you??? :tongue2:


while it DID drizzle a bit yest...I was checking my emails.  and so I missed it.

R


----------



## Face81

^^ Pics, pics and more pics, please


----------



## Face81

Lucky Al Ain! 



> * Thunderstorms bring relief to Al Ain *
> 
> Forecasters expect cloudy conditions in eastern parts of the country
> 
> By Aftab Kazmi, Al Ain Bureau Chief
> Published: 00:00
> May 30, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The rain in Al Ain on Sunday afternoon pushed the mercury a few points lower but increased the level of humidity and discomfort. The police and civil defence did not report any road accidents in the city.
> _
> 
> Al Ain: A sudden dust and thunderstorm pounded the Oasis city Sunday afternoon blowing away dish antennas and signboards in some areas.
> 
> The rain also brought relief to the residents who normally brave the highest temperature of the day around that time. This was the second day the city received afternoon rain due to the local development stretching from over the Hajar mountains in neighbouring Oman.
> 
> A thick blanket of dust and sand covered the city within minutes at around 2.10pm along with high winds. The dust forced people to stay indoors . The dust storm later changed into a thunderstorm with a brief spell of heavy rain at around 2.30pm.
> 
> Though the rain pushed the mercury a few points lower, it increased the level of humidity and discomfort. The police and civil defence did not report any road accidents in the city.
> 
> *Towering clouds*
> 
> The National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) had forecast partly cloudy and hazy weather in general but did not indicate any possibility of rain.
> 
> It said the amount of cloud would increase at times in some areas along with some towering clouds in the eastern areas. A similar forecast has been reported for the next couple of days by the centre.
> 
> A meteorologist said there was a chance of rain and thunderstorms in Al Ain as favourable conditions were developing over the Hajar Mountain. "I was expecting some rain in Al Ain, so I am not surprised," he said.
> 
> He said the year is heading into hotter summer months during which Al Ain and some other parts of the emirates receive isolated rain showers.
> 
> According to the NCMS, the conditions are likely to be partly cloudy with some towering clouds in the eastern parts of the country today. Winds would be moderately rough which would later pick up speed.
> 
> They may also kick up dust and sand in the western and internal open lands.
> 
> Humidity is expected to increase in the coastal areas and the sea will be slightly to moderately rough.


Source


----------



## gerald.d

Have they been cloud-seeding again?


----------



## Guest89

gerald.d said:


> Have they been cloud-seeding again?


Yeah, whatever happened to climate control? I remember a few years ago they made it rain near JBR. Don't know about the health hazards, but controlling the weather sounds like an amazing thing in a hot and humid desert such as this one.


----------



## Face81

gerald.d said:


> Have they been cloud-seeding again?


No...... It is normal for Al Ain to get rain in the summer, hence why it is called the "garden city" of the UAE


----------



## AltinD

As the article stated ...



> This was the second day the city received afternoon rain due to the local development stretching from over the Hajar mountains in neighbouring Oman.


----------



## Face81

AltinD said:


> As the article stated ...


Exactly.... a local development of a weather system. They are not messing with nature anymore. It's too expensive


----------



## Face81

*Weather centres on high alert as storm develops in Arabian Sea*

Forecasters in UAE and Oman advise people not to believe rumours about the weather 

By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief

Published: 00:00 June 9, 2011










Al Ain: All eyes in the weather department are set on a developing storm in the Arabian Sea to track its movement, direction, and strength.

Forecasters are not yet certain what course the development will take in the next two days.

Forecasters in the UAE and Oman have been telling people not to believe in rumours about the weather as their national weather centres are alert and closely monitoring the developments. Pakistan has already gone on a highest weather alert and its Met Office has warned people to stay away from the sea.

Gaining strength

Meteorologists said that a tropical depression (low pressure) was formed in the sea near the Indian city of Mumbai several days ago.

It, however, gained strength and is slowly moving in a north-west direction. It might take another day or two to become a tropical cyclone.

The system is also being closely monitored by the US Navy's Joint Typhoon Warning Centre (JTWC).

The Pakistan Meteorological Department said the storm is likely to hit the Sindh-Makran coastal area between Friday and Saturday night.

The region is also expecting rain from today in the coastal areas of Sindh and Balochistan provinces along with a chance of high winds that might reach speeds of 150km/h.

Islamabad has taken emergency measures, including banning fishermen from going out to sea and people from going to beaches.

The situation has generated plenty of rumours and the UAE National Centre for Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) has asked people to obtain accurate meteorological information from specialised sources.

The centre said it has been monitoring the weather and its variability in the region round the clock. Unstable weather or the possibility of any tropical depressions in the region will be announced through the media and concerned authorities will be alerted before the occurrence of any weather phenomenon.

Unusual situation

The UAE weather forecast for the next three days, however, does not indicate any unusual situation as the NCMS reports fair to partly cloudy skies and hazy conditions up to Friday.

There is a chance of some clouds over the eastern mountains, which may be towering around afternoon.

Winds are likely to be slight to moderately rough and may blow up dust and sand in some open areas.

The Arabian Gulf waters could also be moderately rough. The level of humidity will also rise in some coastal areas with a chance of mist or fog.


----------



## Face81

^^ Yikes!!


----------



## Face81

*Many parts of Fujairah receive rain fall*

The sky is still cloudy in the area, promising more rain fall 

WAM Published: 23:18 August 2, 2011 









_Rain brought cool relief to many mountainous areas in the emirate, including Masafa, Marbadh and the Friday Market, according to weather forcasters. 
Image Credit: WAM 
_

Fujairah: Mountainous areas in Fujairah received medium to light rain on Tuesday afternoon.

Rain brought cool relief to many mountainous areas in the emirate, including Masafa, Marbadh and the Friday Market, according to weather forcasters.

The sky is still cloudy in the area, promising more rain fall.


----------



## Face81

*Flash floods warning in Northern Emirates*

*Rains continue unabated; 1 killed, 3 rescued from drowning; trekkers and campers urged to stay away from Wadi*

By Joseph George 
Published Monday, October 10, 2011 


Overnight camping at the Wadi and nearby mountain has been restricted as rains continue to lash Northern and Eastern parts of the UAE.

The National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology says Hatta received the maximum rainfall of 20.4cms during the last 24 hours, with several other places registering medium to heavy downpour.

A senior Civil Defence official in Fujairah told 'Emirates24|7' that this is not the right time to visit Wadi.

“We are experiencing flash floods. It is definitely not safe to be camping out at nights. Even those trekking along the mountains, hunting, are being asked to stay away from the area for the time being. The weather is unpredictable and the terrain can become dangerous,” said Colonel Solaiman Shojaa, Director of Dibba Fujairah Centre of Civil Defence,

One person has been killed while Civil Defence officials rescued three workers from drowning. “We had to bring in additional ropes and thanks to some volunteer help we managed to save the three men,” he said.

Parts of Northern Emirates has been receiving heavy rainfall during the last four days. Many roads in the region have become difficult to drive on and motorists are also advised to be cautious.

According to date made available by the NCMS, Masafi has so far received the maximum rainfall registering 22.6cms on October 7.

Among the other areas to receive heavy rainfall during the last 24 hours are Al Melaha - 17.8cms; Masafi - 13cms; Dadna – 8.4cms; Al Manama – 8.8cms.

According to NCMS forecast, medium to heavy rain is expected in the northern and eastern parts of UAE. It has warned people living in low lying areas in Wadi, Al Halo, Mamduah and Asad to be careful of flash floods and water streams. 

http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...ning-in-northern-emirates-2011-10-10-1.422678


----------



## gerald.d

Sandstorm hit a short while ago.

So damn annoying.

Could have been very good if I'd remembered to put the bloody iPhone into Flight mode (someone who shall remain nameless called me, and that interrupted the video  )


----------



## Face81

*Light to moderate intensity dust storm hits Dubai*

^^^^

By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief Published: 17:07 October 12, 2011 


Al Ain: A light to moderate intensity dust storm has hit Dubai and its surrounding open-land areas in the afternoon.

Strong winds of 35 to 40km/hr kicked up dust and sand in the coastal, internal, and mountainous areas at times. Flouting sand and dust particles reduced visibility on highways and motorists were seen driving with care.

The National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) has warned of unsettled weather conditions early on Wednesday. The centre has advised people to stay away from valleys and low-laying areas due to the expected heavy rain and danger of flash floods.

"It is advised to avoid go these areas," said the warning. The conditions were cloudy and dusty in Al Ain city at around 5pm, but moderate rain has been reported from the north of Al Shuwaib, Valley of Barq, and some eastern parts of Sharjah emirate.

People have been warned to stay away from the sea, which has become rough. More rain is expected intermittently in the coming days, contributing to improved water levels.


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/weather/light-to-moderate-intensity-dust-storm-hits-dubai-1.890577


----------



## Face81

*Thunderstorm and rain hit Fujairah*

Forecasters warn people to stay away from the sea that has turned rough

By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief Published: 18:59 October 11, 2011 









_Image Credit: WAM 
The Ministry of Environment and Water said 628 million gallons of water has accumulated in 18 dams in the emirate’s wadis in the recent spell of wet weather. _


Al Ain: Thunderstorm and rain has hit Fujairah and some of its surrounding areas, as forecasters warn people to stay away from the sea that has turned rough.

The rain was light but the sea on both the eastern and northern tip of the UAE is likely to be rough under the strong winds, at times, said a weather alert from the National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS).

The area is also under the influence of thundery clouds.

The Ministry of Environment and Water said 628 million gallons of water has accumulated in 18 dams in the emirate’s wadis in the recent spell of wet weather.

People have been warned to stay away from the sea, which has become rough. More rain is expected intermittently in the coming days, contributing to improved water levels.


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/weather/thunderstorm-and-rain-hit-fujairah-1.890038




^^ Unsettled weather continues, marking the change of seasons......


----------



## Dubai_Boy

just got a message from a news agency im signed up with via mobile phone that 1 girl died and 6 others injured due to the weather at the fujairah womens college campus


----------



## Face81

*Lightning strike kills girl in Fujairah*

Lightning strike kills girl in Fujairah
Student was waiting for a bus with her friends when tragedy struck; more bad weather likely

By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief and Aghaddir Ali, Staff Reporter Published: 00:00 October 13, 2011 


Fujairah/Al Ain: As weather turned rough across the UAE, a 19-year-old college student was killed when lightning struck on Wednesday on the premises of the Higher College of Technology (HCT) in Fujairah.

The female Emirati student, who was waiting for a bus in the afternoon, died on the spot, a senior police official confirmed. Colonel Mohammad Benayah of Fujairah Police said the student was with five of her friends when the lightning struck and she fell to the ground. Her colleagues were shocked to see her motionless and were also taken to hospital.


*Panic*

The incident sparked panic among the students and seven were injured in a stampede. Part of the college building was also damaged by the lightning.

Shaikh Mohammad Bin Hamad Bin Mohammad Al Sharqi, Crown Prince of Fujairah, visited the seven HCT students in hospital and issued directives to provide the best medical care for the group, WAM reported.

Unstable weather that has occurred in the upper mountainous region of the country for the past several days extended to internal areas on Wednesday.

Weather forecasters expect more scattered afternoon showers on Thursday and the danger of flash floods in the valleys. Meteorologists said an atmospheric low pressure area over southwest Asia is causing unstable weather in the UAE, Oman and parts of southern Iran. The area under the influence of the system also includes the Hajar mountains in western Oman.

Moderate to heavy rain was experienced in Fujairah, Ras Al Khaimah, Al Ain and parts of Dubai and Sharjah on Wednesday. Sandstorms also hit various parts of the country.


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/weather/lightning-strike-kills-girl-in-fujairah-1.890850


----------



## Face81

*Dense fog covers parts of UAE*

Foggy weather expected to continue during the day, with sunny weather expected later in the afternoon

By Florence Pia G. Yu, News Editor-Web Published: 07:16 October 17, 2011 


Dubai: Many areas in Dubai and parts of Sharjah were covered by thick fog on Monday morning, lowering visibility in key roads.

Thick fog was reported on Emirates Road, Business Bay, Ras Al Khor, Nad Al Sheba, Sheikh Zayed Road and Al Wasl Road. Communities like International City and Mirdif were also affected by thick fog. In Sharjah, thick fog lowered visibility in the Airport Free Zone, readers told Gulf News.

The Dubai Meteorological Office forecast foggy weather to continue during the day, with sunny weather expected later in the afternoon.

The weather will be humid and warm on Monday night, with maximum temperature expected at 36 degrees Celcius, and minimum temperature expected to drop to 27 degrees Celcius.

The weather is forecast to be sunny and hot in the next few days, the Dubai Meteorological Office said.


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/weather/dense-fog-covers-parts-of-uae-1.894583


----------



## gerald.d




----------



## Face81

^^ Fantastic photographs!! Thanks


----------



## Face81

*Fog to continue until weekend*

Forecasters urge motorists to take extra care on roads

By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief Published: 00:00 October 18, 2011 


Al Ain: Foggy conditions across the UAE are likely to persist until the weekend, with forecasters expecting an increase in humidity and a gradual fall in night-time temperatures.

The fog, especially late at night and early in the morning, means drivers have to be extra careful and forecasters have advised them to follow traffic police advice to avoid accidents.

Many areas in Dubai, Sharjah, and desert areas, including parts of Al Ain, were Monday enveloped in dense fog that reduced visibility to less than 500 metres.

Ahmad Sajwani, an Emirati meteorologist, said October is known for its foggy conditions due to contrasting day and night temperatures, the high level of humidity, clear skies, and non-windy conditions. Clear skies at night help moist air cool down and reach condensation point rapidly.


*'Visibility problem'*

"Fog can be considered as ground-level cloud that can cause a severe visibility problem in the affected areas," he said. Sajwani expects windy conditions by the end of this week that will reduce the fog.

The weather has returned to normal after a period of rain last week. Milder weather is expected over the Arabian Peninsula in general. "A stagnant high pressure is expected to start building up that might not fade away until at least October 20," he said.

Winds will be light to moderately rough but could gain speed by the afternoon. There is a chance of fog in coastal and internal areas at night and early this morning. The maximum temperature is expected to rise to 36 degrees Celsius and the minimum temperature is likely to drop to 24 degrees.


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/weather/fog-to-continue-until-weekend-1.897389


----------



## Face81

*Temperatures set to fall as first wave of Shamal is expected*

Should help clear fog, but drivers warned to be careful this morning

By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief Published: 00:00 October 20, 2011 


Al Ain: Temperatures are likely to drop, especially in coastal areas, from Friday as the season's first wave of cooler Shamal (north-westerly) winds are expected to hit the UAE and other parts of the region.

The development is expected to reduce the development of fog that has been severely affecting the UAE for the past week.

"Fog is likely to develop in some areas but its severity will go down," said forecasters.

Late night and early morning fog has wreaked havoc on UAE roads with hundreds of accidents in Dubai and Sharjah, including a 36 vehicle pile-up in Dubai.

The other change expected is a significant drop in temperature, particularly in coastal areas, said Adel Hassan, a meteorologist in Al Ain, adding an atmospheric low pressure area over Iran will push cooler winds into the UAE.

Risk of ailments

"It is a pleasant seasonal change and people will have more tolerable daytime conditions across the emirates," said Hassan.

He said seasonal changes always bring some risk of ailments such as flu, coughs and allergies. It is advisable to take care of children and the elderly in such conditions, he said.

The National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) also acknowledges the wave of cooler winds from tomorrow, saying they will be stronger over the sea. The winds are likely to generate seven- to nine-foot-high waves offshore, making the sea risky for small boats and vessels.

Winds will be moderately rough in general and become even stronger in internal areas, kicking up dust and sand.

The weather will be partly cloudy tomorrow in some areas.

Meanwhile, forecasters expect patches of dense fog this morning. Conditions will be relatively hot during the day and mild to pleasant at night. Drivers are advised to be cautious.

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/w...-as-first-wave-of-shamal-is-expected-1.908068


----------



## Face81

*UAE can expect a rainy three days, national weather bureau said*

The accumulation of clouds over the sea and islands have led to most parts of the country experiencing moderate to light rain Monday morning, the national weather bureau said

By Samihah Zaman, Staff Reporter Published: 09:20 November 7, 2011 


Abu Dhabi: The accumulation of clouds over the sea and islands have led to most parts of the country experiencing moderate to light rain Monday morning, the national weather bureau said.

Rain began at 6am over Dalma Island, with areas of Abu Dhabi, Dubai and Sharjah experiencing a downpour early Monday.

Other emirates also saw moderate rain and light showers, a duty forecaster at the National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) said.


*Unstable*

Unstable weather conditions are expected to persist over the next three days, and since waves are likely to rise to almost 10 feet, people have been warned to avoid ocean water sports during the period.

Temperatures are also expected to drop over the next few days, with maximum temperatures falling to 29C over the islands and coastal areas.

Due to dust accumulation leading to lowered visibility in parts of the country, drivers have been cautioned to be careful on the roads, especially in the Western Region.

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/g...ee-days-national-weather-bureau-said-1.925309


----------



## I Know

*Rain affects motorists*

SHARJAH: As rain made a landfall in the UAE on Monday morning, it led to a number of accidents, according to eyewitness accounts. The rain, however, added to the heightened pleasure of Eid celebrations. The temperature was perceptibly low and pleasant.

An accident occurred at Al Qusais near the traffic signal on Beirut Road, three others in Al Mamzar along Al Khaleej Road. The police were not available for comment.

However, the police had warned a day earlier that motorists should be "wary of tailgating" because it is one of the most frequent causes of accidents during the rain.

The National Centre for Meteorology and Seismology had predicted that the weather would be partly cloudy on Monday and that rain showers were expected in different areas of the country. 

In Sharjah, it first drizzled early in the morning before raining moderately. Many residents welcomed the onset of the rain.

"Alhamdulillah we have been blessed with rain, I hope it will not be too much as a curse," said Abdallah Mukungu, a resident of Al Nahda in Sharjah.

For Faizal M., also from Al Nahda, "I am happy for the rain but my only fear is accidents as a consequence."

The Roads and Transport Authority (RTA) Safe Driving Guidebook stipulates that during rain, there is "almost an accident every two minutes in Dubai." 

"Rainfall in Dubai is infrequent and may only occur five times during the year. The first rain after a long dry period makes the road surface slippery as oil and dirt are washed to the surface," reads the RTA manual. "Until further rain washes these away, skidding can occur."

It advises the drivers to "slow down and always keep your distance from the vehicle in front.

"In heavy rain it may be difficult to see and the roads may fill up with water. Spray from other vehicles can also cause loss of visibility by covering windscreens and windows."

It advises keeping the lights on or "pull to the side of the road and wait for the rain to stop."


----------



## I Know

*Police caution residents as rainfall likely*

Be careful!

ABU DHABI: The General Headquarters of the Abu Dhabi Police has issued instructions to motorists and families, including youth and children who frequent the outdoors, in view of overcast weather conditions and the possibility of rainfall in the coming days

Major General Mohammad Bin Al Awadi Menhali, director-general of Police Operations at ADP, greeted citizens and residents on Eid Al Adha, stressing the importance of taking preventive measures and safety precautions while on the road besides closely following the weather variations.

He advised picnickers heading to the eastern and southern regions not to frequent areas where rainwater accumulates or enter valleys and stay away from cesspools and flooded areas.

Major General Al Awadi urged picnickers not to set up camps in low-lying areas and to have their vehicles checked in the event of rain showers. He also advised motorists not to take their vehicles to places where there has been excessive flooding. Those on foot have been asked not to pass through valleys, especially if the water level is above the knee. Parents have been urged to control their children and prevent them from swimming or playing near water-logged potholes. 

Meanwhile, the National Centre for Meteorology and Seismology predicted that weather on Monday would be partly cloudy to cloudy and dusty at times. Cloud formation is expected to intensify over different regions, accompanied by rainfall in those areas, the Centre said.

Temperatures are generally expected to see a decline, sources at the Centre added. The winds would be moderate to brisk, stirring up dust, particularly in the western areas. 

They are expected to be northwesterly at speeds of 20-36km/h in general to reach 50km/h over sea and in open areas, the Met sources added. 

Sea is expected to be rough with waves expected to rise 3-5 feet onshore and 5-8 feet offshore.

Maximum temperatures are expected on Monday to be 32°C in Sharjah, Ajman and Ras Al Khaimah, 30°C in Dubai, 33°C in Umm Al Quwain and Al Ain and 31°C in Abu Dhabi and Fujairah.


----------



## Face81

*Forecast: UAE weather to remain cool*

Chances of light rain in some areas; temperatures likely to fall 

By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief
Published: 23:00 November 8, 2011


Al Ain: Unstable weather, strong winds and scattered rain pushed the mercury down during the Eid Al Adha holidays across the emirates.

People enjoyed pleasant and cool weather and rain. Many, however, rescheduled their outdoor programmes such as desert camping and cruises as a result of Met Office warnings. Forecasters expect some stability in the weather, saying it will continue to be cool as the winter season is approaching.

There was scattered rain in some areas of Sharjah and northern areas on Tuesday. Strong north-westerly winds made life uncomfortable for residents of Abu Dhabi's Western Region. 

The blowing dust and sand created problems for drivers on the highways. The sea was also very rough almost all along the western seafront with waves as high as six to nine feet.


*Forecast*

The National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) said there was scattered rain in different parts of the Emirates on the second and third day of Eid Al Adha. Heavy rain was received on the UAE islands in the Arabian Gulf, Hatta and Masafi, and light rain in Ras Al Khaimah, parts of Umm Al Quwain and Sharjah.

The forecast for the next 24 hours is partly cloudy weather with chances of light rain in some areas. The temperatures are likely to fall and strong north-westerly winds will continue to sweep over the sea and open inland areas.

The NCMS asked people planning sea trips to stay put, as conditions are not yet favourable for small boats and fishing trawlers. They have been advised to keep an eye on the weather and to wait for stable conditions.

Temperatures on Wednesday are expected to be between 21 and 29 degrees Celsius in the coastal areas, 16 to 30 degrees in the interior, and 17 to 18 degrees in the mountainous areas.


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/weather/forecast-uae-weather-to-remain-cool-1.926058


----------



## Face81

*Western seafront expected to be rough Wednesday*

The western seafront is expected to turn rough offshore Wednesday with waves measuring between six and eight feet , warns the national weather bureau

By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief
Published: 08:28 November 23, 2011

Al Ain: The western seafront is expected to turn rough offshore Wednesday with waves measuring between 1.8m and 2.4m, warns the national weather bureau.

The conditions would be stormy under the influence of strong north-westerly winds, said a forecaster, advising people with small boats and fishermen to stay away from the sea.

“The country is under [the] influence of unstable weather conditions,” said the National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) in its weather bulletin for Wednesday.

The winds are likely to reach the western and some internal parts of Abu Dhabi emirate.


*Visibility*

In these areas, said the NCMS, horizontal visibility will be affected as the winds kicked up sand and dust at times.

People have also been advised to be cautious in the windy, dusty, and rainy conditions while driving in the western region and open land areas.

Clouds will also appear over different areas, gradually growing to cumulus clouds and giving rain over scattered areas in the country.


*Wind, clouds, rain*

The expected wind, clouds, and rain would also push the mercury further down across the country.

The new developments are expected to break gradually the lull in UAE weather for the past 10 days. The cold front is expected to move over the emirates from over the northern Arabian Gulf and eastern Saudi Arabia under the influence of a low pressure.

Temperatures across the country are expected to be between 20C to 35C with a varied level of humidity in the coastal, internal, and mountainous areas. In some coastal and mountainous areas, said the NCMS, wind speed might reach to 40km/h at times.

Forecasters said the unstable conditions would continue, with less intensity, at least for the next couple of days. The sea will, however, remain rough until Friday with three to five feet high ways offshore.


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/weather/western-seafront-expected-to-be-rough-wednesday-1.935581


----------



## Face81

*Scattered rains reported along western seafront*

The weather has become overcast in the areas along the western seafront and scattered rain was reported at around midday

By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief
Published: 08:28 November 23, 2011

Al Ain: The weather has become overcast in the areas along the western seafront and scattered rain was reported at around midday.

The National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) said rain has been reported from Abu Dhabi at around midday, Umm Al Quwain, Dalma Island, Ser Bounar, Al Ghoafat, Sila, and parts of Dubai.

The centre has again warned motorists to be careful on the roads passing through areas having rain, strong winds, and poor visibility.

The sea has also become rough and dangerous for small boats.

Waves up to 2.4m

Al Ain: The western seafront is expected to turn rough offshore Wednesday with waves measuring between 1.8m and 2.4m, warns the national weather bureau.

The conditions would be stormy under the influence of strong north-westerly winds, said a forecaster, advising people with small boats and fishermen to stay away from the sea.

“The country is under [the] influence of unstable weather conditions,” said the National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) in its weather bulletin for Wednesday.

The winds are likely to reach the western and some internal parts of Abu Dhabi emirate.


*Visibility*

In these areas, said the NCMS, horizontal visibility will be affected as the winds kicked up sand and dust at times.

People have also been advised to be cautious in the windy, dusty, and rainy conditions while driving in the western region and open land areas.

Clouds will also appear over different areas, gradually growing to cumulus clouds and giving rain over scattered areas in the country.


*Wind, clouds, rain*

The expected wind, clouds, and rain would also push the mercury further down across the country.

The new developments are expected to break gradually the lull in UAE weather for the past 10 days. The cold front is expected to move over the emirates from over the northern Arabian Gulf and eastern Saudi Arabia under the influence of a low pressure.

Temperatures across the country are expected to be between 20C to 35C with a varied level of humidity in the coastal, internal, and mountainous areas. In some coastal and mountainous areas, said the NCMS, wind speed might reach to 40km/h at times.

Forecasters said the unstable conditions would continue, with less intensity, at least for the next couple of days. The sea will, however, remain rough until Friday with three to five feet high ways offshore.


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/weather/scattered-rains-reported-along-western-seafront-1.935581


----------



## Face81

Really cool photographs taken on one of the foggy days in Dubai earlier this autumn. Appeared online today....










http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3954755/Dubai-skyline-engulfed-by-fog.html


----------



## gerald.d

^^ You ain't seen nothing yet :cheers:


----------



## Face81

gerald.d said:


> ^^ You ain't seen nothing yet :cheers:


What have you got? Do share!!! :cheers:


----------



## gerald.d

Face81 said:


> What have you got? Do share!!! :cheers:


Timelapses. 

Can't share them. Sorry!


----------



## Face81

gerald.d said:


> Timelapses.
> 
> Can't share them. Sorry!



Can't share them yet? Or forever? :tongue2:


----------



## I Know

What's the tallest building in Dubai? Haven’t the foggiest

Theres another article here with the same pictures, hope you have your fees gerald, an interesting comment posted on the article is below.

As an Emirati I am surprised by some people's lack of knowledge, Dubai was NEVER built on "oil money" , it never had oil to start with. Dubai was always built on trade and now tourism, it's Abu dhabi that has all the oil and it makes up 85% of the country, Dubai is only 5%. And so what if we have oil, at least our sheikhs have shared the wealth with us, the locals, and made sure we live comfortably, until Dubai decided to build those redicilous amount of skyscrapers for no reason and landed in huge debt, which Abu Dhabi had to bail them out of. it only brought trouble in the emirates and the crime rates in Dubai and it's neighbouring Sharjah has risen significantly in the past 6 years all because if DUBAI'S obsession with fame. Although I'm a proud emirati Dubai needs to stop with this nonsense or form its own country. Nice pictures though.
- Emirati, Abu dhabi, 24/11/2011 01:40


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ding-Dubai-Havent-foggiest.html#ixzz1eevU8vtQ


----------



## Face81

Architecture lovers behold.......

Here's an awesome HD video of the most famous Landmarks in the United Arab Emirates, filmed during winter


----------



## firoz bharmal

nee to upload *winter* pic......cause its special in Dubai.......:lovethem:


----------



## Imre

firoz bharmal said:


> nee to upload *winter* pic......cause its special in Dubai.......:lovethem:


Actually today was 30 C , perfect beach time ! :cheers:


----------



## Face81

^^ Winter got lost all over the world this year. So weird to not need a coat in London in January!!!  And we also had the warmest December on record :runaway:


----------



## AltinD

It might have been 30 on Friday during the day but if you had to stay outdoor in the evening, good luck .... even worse on Saturday.


----------



## Face81

*Cold winds expected to die down Wednesday, forecasters say*

Temperatures will slowly return to normal but sea will be choppy

By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief Published: 00:00 January 25, 2012 









_Image Credit: Source: NCMS UAE; Gulf News_










_Image Credit: Ahmed Ramzan/Gulf News
The choppy sea at Ajman beach. Gulf waters are still stormy with six to seven feet high waves and the national weather bureau has warned people to stay away from the sea. _



Al Ain: The cold and stormy shamal (north-westerly) wind is expected to start weakening from today, letting temperatures gradually return to normal. 

Conditions will, however, continue to be cold during the day and very cold tonight, according to the National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS). The forecast also indicates fresh north-westerly winds that will be stronger over the sea. 

There is also the chance of an increase in humidity at night in some coastal and internal areas. This could lead to mist forming in southern internal areas. Winds are likely to blow up dust and sand in some parts of the country, especially in the western open-land area. 

Arabian Gulf waters are still stormy with six to seven feet (1.83-2.13metre) high waves and the national weather bureau has again warned people to stay away from the sea. The shamal winds have been the cause of the problem offshore where even large and medium-sized vessels have been battling with high waves


Cold winds expected to die down Wednesday, forecasters say
Temperatures will slowly return to normal but sea will be choppy

By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief Published: 00:00 January 25, 2012 
Reader comments (1) 55 Image Credit: Source: NCMS UAE; Gulf News
Image 3 of 812345678 Al Ain: The cold and stormy shamal (north-westerly) wind is expected to start weakening from today, letting temperatures gradually return to normal. 

Conditions will, however, continue to be cold during the day and very cold tonight, according to the National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS). The forecast also indicates fresh north-westerly winds that will be stronger over the sea. 

There is also the chance of an increase in humidity at night in some coastal and internal areas. This could lead to mist forming in southern internal areas. Winds are likely to blow up dust and sand in some parts of the country, especially in the western open-land area. 

Arabian Gulf waters are still stormy with six to seven feet (1.83-2.13metre) high waves and the national weather bureau has again warned people to stay away from the sea. The shamal winds have been the cause of the problem offshore where even large and medium-sized vessels have been battling with high waves. 

"Small boats and fishing trawlers cannot survive out there," said the NCMS. 


*Battered *

Yesterday, some seven feet high waves were reported at around 9am near Zakum Island in the Arabian Sea by the NCMS. The mercury is still at its lowest levels across the country and the centre reported 0.35C in the Jebel Jais area at 9.15am. 

The country has been braving the season's coldest and windiest days since Friday when shamal winds started entering the Arabian Gulf region and the cold front moved to the UAE. Scattered rain added to people's difficulties. The sea was also stormy. 

Mohammad Salam Al Shamsi, an Emirati who has a farm in the outskirts of Al Ain said it was really bad weather and he had to make special arrangements to protect his animals. 


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/w...o-die-down-wednesday-forecasters-say-1.970704


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ From above it seems Al Ain would be around 5-8 'C .......


----------



## Face81

Those are night time temperatures, so yes, you're right. 6C in Al Ain and 12C-14C in Dubai, Sharjah and Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Face81

*Thick frost covers Mount Jais in RAK (Wam)*

26 January 2012

RAS AL KHAIMAH - The top of Jais Mountain in Ras Al Khaimah has been covered with snow and frost as the temperature dropped below zero degree Celsius.










A team from the Department of the Air Wing at the General Headquarters of the Ras Al Khaimah Police, led by Major Saeed Rashid Al Yamahi, Head of the department, toured the top of the highest mountain in the UAE.

Al Yamahi said, “The team went to the summit of Mount Jais, which is 1,900 metres high above the sea level, and lies 25km from the city of Ras Al Khaimah, where the team found a thick layer of frost covering vast areas of the mountain. During the tour, the members of the team experienced the effects of the low temperature.”

He added that the frost is caused by the cold northern winds laden with rainy clouds. Light to moderate rains lashed many areas of Ras Al Khaimah, causing a drop in the temperature and forming the frost on the mountain top. 

Al Yamahi warned tourists and trekkers to exercise caution, while in the mountainous highlands, especially during unstable weather conditions. 


http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display.../January/theuae_January680.xml&section=theuae


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^UAE got Geography like Grand Canyon ....where desert, mountains and snow ,fertile land every thing covered and super addition Great Beaches .....full holiday package.....:cheers:


----------



## Face81

*Temperatures to fall again from Monday after showers*

* By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief
* Published: 15:21 January 29, 2012

Al Ain: Light showers are expected in some parts of the northern emirates Sunday evening and at night, the weather forecaster warned.

The weather will be partly cloudy in general but the clouds will increase gradually over some coastal and northern areas. "This may result in some light rainfall," the forecaster said.

The National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) has also issued a similar rain forecast for the northern emirates. The north-westerly winds will be moderate at first but they will gain speed by afternoon.

The centre said Arabian Gulf waters will also become rough with four to seven feet high waves offshore. 

The windy spell will also return to the country and sea is rough since yesterday afternoon. People using small boats for sea voyage have been asked to be cautious.

The National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) said the weather will be partly cloudy at times.

The winds would be moderately rough in general but stronger over the sea this morning. The waves in the sea are likely to decrease a little become moderately rough by afternoon. 

A duty forecaster said the north-westerlies had been blowing across the country and they have been bringing in moisture from over the sea.


*Humidity*

Relative humidity is likely to increase in the coastal and internal areas at night and early in the morning.

A fall in temperature and humidity could lead to vapour condensation, creating chance of fog in the coastal and internal areas late in the night and early in the morning. Similar conditions are likely to continue Monday but there will no chance of rain anywhere in the country.

People travelling early in the morning have been advised to be careful behind the wheels. Horizontal visibility was less than 200 meters yesterday (Sunday) morning in Ras Al Khaimah and its surrounding areas until 8am.

The NCMS said temperatures would Monday be 11 to 23 degree Celsius in the coastal areas, 4C to 24C in the internal areas, and 7C to 16C in the mountainous areas. The humidity level could go as high as 99 per cent in some internal areas and 95 per cent in the coastal areas. 


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/weather/temperatures-to-fall-again-from-monday-1.972907


----------



## Face81

*UAE cold wave bites harder: 60 flights affected in Abu Dhabi*

Temperatures to dip further; Flights from destinations such as Australia, Switzerland and India affected
By Joseph GeorgePublished Monday, January 30, 2012 


The UAE is reeling under cold wave conditions and morning fog continues to disrupt life. The national weather bureau has forecast temperatures to drop further in the coming days.

Meanwhile, Abu Dhabi Airport partially shut down due to severe fog on Monday morning. Fights from all major destinations have been diverted to other airports.

According to information made available by the airport’s flight tracking system at least 60 flights have been so far either diverted or cancelled.

Airport has blamed thick cover of fog for the disruption of service.

Flights from all destinations such as Australia, Switzerland and India including all GCC countries were affected.

Etihad airways flights EY455A from Sydney that was scheduled to land at 5.35am managed to arrive only at 9.52am and EY052A from Geneva that was scheduled to land at 6am landed at 10.12 am.

EY461A from Melbourne scheduled toarrive at 6.25am landed at 10.13am.


*Cold wave to bite harder in UAE*

There will be no respite to the cold wave sweeping the UAE as forecasters expect temperatures to dip further in the coming days.

According to the national weather bureau the Northern Emirates could see some rains while the skies would get partly cloudy at times across the Emirates.

Humidity is also likely to increase leading to foggy mornings. Monday morning saw near-zero visibility and police and road transport authority have cautioned motorists to drive carefully.

The morning temperature at Abu Dhabi airport was at 10.9 degrees Celsius with very minimum visibility and variable wind speed.

However, flights to and from various airports in the UAE continued to operate normally.

“So far we have not faced any delays today. Yesterday there were a few flighs that arrived late. The flight from Bangalore landed almost three hours late,” said an official at the Sharjah airport.

The UAE has been experiencing a cold snap. The Jais Mountain in Ras Al Khaimah has been covered with snow due to drop in temperatures to below zero degrees Celsius.

Meanwhile the newly installed fog monitoring stations by the Dubai Municipality has been extremely useful as alerts are relayed live to operations centres of Dubai Police and Coast Guards, enabling them warn drivers through digital signboards and radio messages.

Foggy mornings have resulted in major accidents in the past. In 2010 In 2010, poor visibility claimed the one life and injured 40 others in Jebel Ali.However, no untoward incidents have been reported so far this year.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...hts-affected-in-abu-dhabi-2012-01-30-1.440159


----------



## Face81

*Unstable weather expected in the UAE*

Conditions would be hazy and partly cloudy in general, with chances of rain

By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief Published: 14:53 February 1, 2012 


Al Ain: Weather is again becoming unstable fromThursday across the emirates and forecasters expect choppy sea and rain in the northern areas. 

There will be chances of rain on Thursday night and Friday morning, according to the National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS). 

An alert has been issued for sea travellers as strong Shamal (north-westerly) winds are likely to generate some eight to 11 feet high waves in the Arabian Gulf waters offshore. Strong winds are expected to hit the region on Thursday evening. 

The conditions would be hazy and partly cloudy in general but the amount of clouds will increase by evening, especially over the UAE Islands in the Arabian Gulf and the northern areas, said the NCMS forecast. 

The surface winds across the country will also be moderately rough at first, becoming choppy at times. They will kick up dust and sand that will reduce the horizontal visibility especially in the western part of the emirates. Similar conditions are expected to continue on Friday and Saturday.


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/weather/unstable-weather-expected-in-the-uae-1.974365


----------



## I Know

^^^^^^^^^^ the weather has been like that for the past week by the looks of it  nice anyway


----------



## Face81

*Wave warning issued with wind and rain set to return to UAE*

Unstable weather expected across northern areas from Thursday night

By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief Published: 20:59 
February 1, 2012 


Al Ain: Unstable weather conditions are set to return from Thursday across the country, with forecasters predicting choppy waters and rain in northern areas. 

Rain is most likely on Thursday night and Friday morning, according to the National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS). 

An alert has been issued for sea travellers as strong Shamal (north-westerly) winds are likely to generate 2.5 to 3.5 metre waves in the Arabian Gulf. 

Strong winds are expected to hit the region by this evening. 

The conditions will be hazy and partly cloudy in general with cloud increasing this evening, especially over the UAE islands in the Arabian Gulf and the northern areas, NCMS forecasters said. 

Winds could also be a problem, kicking up dust and sand that will reduce visibility, especially in the western part of the country. 

These conditions are expected to continue on Friday. 

The weather was hazy and partly cloudy yesterday and temperatures rose a couple of degrees. 

Polar winds 

A forecaster said cold polar winds have been pushing into the Mediterranean region and parts of Iraq. 

This system has also been sucking hotter winds from over Saudi Arabia towards Iraq and the Levant region. 

The system is expected to produce thunderstorms and showers in northern Saudi Arabia. 

The maximum temperature is likely to be 27 degrees Celsius to 14C on the coast, 31C to 11C in internal areas, and 20C to 9C in mountainous areas. 

Humidity is also expected to go up to 95 per cent in the coastal and mountainous areas and stay at around 90 per cent in internal areas. 


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/w...h-wind-and-rain-set-to-return-to-uae-1.974697


----------



## I Know

The National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) has predicted that it will rain tonight and Friday morning in the UAE particularly in the northern region.

It also forecast that strong winds coming from North Saudi Arabia will substantially bring down the temperature on Friday and also raise dust reducing the visibility especially over the inland area.

NCMS advised drivers to take precaution on roads against poor visibility. It also cautioned seafarers against rough to very rough sea on Thursday evening and during the next two days.

Due to the surface pressure system effect (Red Sea Trough), the country witnessed a remarkable increase in temperatures on Wednesday ranged between 5-7 degrees, NCMS said.

The maximum temperature recorded was 30.1 degrees Celsius at Al Jazeera B.G while the extreme maximum air temperature from the historical climatic data shows36 degrees Celsius recorded on 1991 at Asab, located to the western interior region.

This surface pressure system accelerated the south and southeasterly surface wind came from a warm source, that raise the dust and sand, especially over the western regions, reduced the horizontal visibility over some regions. The horizontal visibility on wednesay was less than 1,000 meters in some areas, such as Al Dhafra as well as to 2,000 meters over Dalma and Liwa due to accompanied active and strong winds, that exceeded 60 km/h at times over some western areas specifically at Ghuwaifat.

The effect of this low pressure is expected to continue on Thursday. It will be accompanied with strong south-easterly wind especially over the interior and open regions arising sand and dust, reducing the horizontal visibility just before noontime in determine, NCMS said in an emailed press release.

As a result, the high pressure extension coming from the north of Saudi Arabia expected to affect the country on Thursday to accelerate the northwesterly winds to become strong over the sea in the evening and night of Thursday, over the western coast in particular. This strong wind will then extend gradually to the rest areas, causing a substantial decrease on temperature on Friday.

This wind will raise the dust especially over the inland areas, and to generate sea waves above 8-10 feet. Because of the coincidence of this wind with the extension of cold air mass in the middle and upper layers of the atmosphere, the clouds will gradually accumulate and increase in amount over the islands and the northern areas with a chance of some rain over the northern region especially at night on Thursday and Friday morning.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...row-and-a-freezing-friday-2012-02-02-1.440986


----------



## Face81

*UAE braces for strong winds and hazy conditions*









_Image Credit: WAM 
South-easterly winds spread a layer of fine dust over all the emirates on Thursday. _


Rain, choppy seas and poor visibility likely

By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief Published: 00:00 February 3, 2012 

Al Ain: The mercury is likely to fall substantially on Friday across all the emirates with the rapid onset of the strong Shamal (north-western) winds. 

Conditions will be hazy and partly cloudy to cloudy at times over northern areas, with a chance of light rain in the morning, according to the National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS). 

The winds will be moderately rough but will later gain speed. They will be very strong over the sea and could kick up dust and sand in open areas and the western region, affecting horizontal visibility. 


*Fall in temperature *

"There will be a significant fall in temperature, especially in coastal and western areas," the NCMS forecast said. The maximum temperature is expected to be 20 degree Celsius. 

The forecast said the country witnessed a remarkable increase of five to seven degree Celsius in temperature on Wednesday under the influence of hot south-easterly winds. 


The maximum temperature recorded was 29 degrees Celsius at some places on Wednesday. 

South-easterly winds also spread a layer of fine dust over all the emirates yesterday. 


*Directive to motorists *

The centre has warned motorists to be careful on highways due to low visibility and choppy conditions. The NCMS has also advised people to stay away from the sea during the weekend as the stormy waters could pose a threat to their safety. 

The sea is not fit for small boats and fishing trawlers, a forecaster said. The sea will be very rough with eight to 12-feet-high waves offshore. 

An atmospheric high pressure has extended from over Saudi Arabia to the UAE on Thursday, accelerating north-westerly winds to become stronger over the sea. These winds would extend to the western areas and other parts of the country. 

The clouds will gradually accumulate over the UAE islands in the Arabian Gulf and the northern areas. 


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/weather/uae-braces-for-strong-winds-and-hazy-conditions-1.975189


----------



## I Know

Any more news on the weather face?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Why, you run out of news articles to post?


----------



## I Know

yeah mate, I was just thinking if I should unpack my wellies.

Might have to check if there is any news in the morning.


----------



## Face81

AltinD said:


> ^^ Why, you run out of news articles to post?


^^ There might be some storms brewing here at SSC it would seem :lol:


----------



## I Know

*Temperature in UAE to rise gradually*

Looks like things are going to get hot around here 



> By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief Published: 14:50 February 6, 2012
> 
> 
> The rise in temperature will be gradual and daytime conditions could become warmer, said a forecaster. The highest temperate of 30.5 degree Celsius was recorded on Monday in Umm Al Zimul, a town south of Al Ain.



http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/weather/temperature-in-uae-to-rise-gradually-1.976774


----------



## I Know

*Severe sandstorm in UAE over weekend*



> *Motorists warned of low visibility*
> 
> By Wam
> Published Thursday, February 16, 2012
> 
> 
> The National Center of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) advises motorists to take precaution on roads as a reduced horizontal visibility is expected. Also those suffering from asthma are urged not to venture out.
> 
> In a statement on Wednesday, the NCMS urged public not venture into sea on Thursday evening as well as the next couple of days as waves are expected to be rough up until Monday.
> 
> The country is expected to be affected by low surface pressure extending from the south-west, accompanied with south to southwesterly warm to relatively hot wind, that will raise the temperature significantly in most areas. Fresh and strong southern winds will raise sand and dust over most parts of the country especially over the internal and open areas on Thursday evening and during the next two days, especially on Friday.
> 
> These southern warm and strong winds is expected to be followed by northerly cold fresh and strong wind at times, due to high pressure extension from the north of Saudi Arabia, which will gradually set in by Saturday evening.
> 
> The low pressure over Iran will lead to the strong northwesterly Wind especially over the sea and by Saturday night a significant decrease in temperature will be witnessed until Tuesday morning.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/severe-sandstorm-in-uae-over-weekend-2012-02-16-1.443474


----------



## Face81

*Northern parts of UAE likely to experience showers*










_Image Credit: Oliver Clarke/Gulf News 
Droplets of rain on a glass window with a view of Shaikh Zayed Road. After Thursday's hot and dusty conditions, the temperature is expected to drop Saturday, with chances of rain in the northern regions, forecasters said 
Thursday, February 16, 2012 _



Southern winds will make Arabian Gulf and Sea of Oman rough

By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief Published: 00:00 February 17, 2012 


Al Ain: After Thursday's hot and dusty conditions, the temperature is expected to drop Saturday, with chances of rain in the northern regions, forecasters said Thursday. 

A shift in the wind direction and low- and high-pressure conditions over the region are likely to cause the fluctuations. 

Forecasters, however, said this is not unusual or extraordinary for this time of year. 

"Climatic studies suggest that this situation is one of the common patterns in the month of February, especially during the second half, when this pressure system usually [sees] rising dust at the beginning and ends with rainfall in most cases," said the National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS). 


The centre said low pressure extending from the south-west has been affecting the Emirates since Thursday. The south-westerly winds have pushed the mercury gradually up to warm to relatively hot levels. 


*Rough seas *

The winds will kick up sand and dust in most parts of the country over the next two days, especially today. Low visibility will affect various parts of the country with dusty conditions in general, the NCMS said. 

This southern wind will move towards the sea, making it rough at times in both the Arabian Gulf and Sea of Oman. 

The conditions are expected to change from tomorrow evening. Cooler, strong northerly winds are likely to enter the country due to an expected high pressure extension from the north of Saudi Arabia tomorrow evening. The development is likely to create low pressure over Iran from where cooler winds will push into the UAE, the national weather bureau said. 

Strong north-westerly winds are expected to blow over the western coastal area that will gradually reach other areas tomorrow night. They will cause a gradual and significant fall in temperature. "This decrease will stretch until next Tuesday morning," the NCMS said. 


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/w...-of-uae-likely-to-experience-showers-1.982060


----------



## Imre

Yesterday
JLT-Marina










Emirates Road










UAQ


----------



## Gabriel900




----------



## Face81

*UAE weather: Expect a cold and wet Sunday and Monday morning*

Rainfall will be moderate in general and heavy at times on the coast

By Janice Ponce de Leon, Staff Reporter

Published: 14:12 January 11, 2014


Bring your umbrellas and your jackets on Sunday and Monday morning as the UAE will experience moderate to heavy rainfall and a further drop in temperature over the next two days. Unsettled weather will prevail in the country the whole day on Sunday and Monday morning with increased chances of moderate rainfall in general and heavy rainfall over the sea and close to the coast.

Light scattered rainfall was recorded in parts of Dubai and Sharjah on Saturday afternoon.

“The unstable weather condition is due to low pressure in the south-western part of the country, which is accompanied by a cold upper air mass,” a forecaster at the National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology told Gulf News.

Temperatures will drop by another two degrees Celsius, with the maximum being between 18C and 20C and the minimum 13C to 15C.


..........



http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/w...d-and-wet-sunday-and-monday-morning-1.1276401


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Which sunday and monday ? that just passed or next weeks? The Sun/Mon just gone.


----------



## Duboy

Dubai_Boy said:


> Which sunday and monday ? that just passed or next weeks?
> 
> The Sun/Mon just gone. Look at the publication date......


The report was for the week gone by. However, looks like something is brewing for coming Saturday night and Sunday for the Emirates, especially the north.


----------



## Face81

Dubai_Boy said:


> Which sunday and monday ? that just passed or next weeks? The Sun/Mon just gone.


 Look at the publication date......


----------



## Face81

Here comes some more rain


----------



## Face81

*Forecasters warn of windy, dusty, and rainy conditions*

Forecasters expect unstable weather and warn fishermen and motorists to exercise caution

By Aftab Kazmi Bureau Chief
Published: 14:04 February 3, 2014


Forecasters expect unstable weather over the next few days and warn fishermen and motorists to exercise caution as the sea will be rough along with rainy and windy conditions across the country.

A low pressure system yesterday (Sunday) developed rapidly under the influence of a surface trough that has been affecting the country. There was scattered moderate rain in Dubai, Sharjah, Ajman, Umm Al Quwain, Ras Al Khaimah, Fujairah and some other parts of other northern and eastern areas.

The National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) said that the weather will continue to be unstable in general on Tuesday and Wednesday. The amount of clouds will increase at times, especially over the northern and eastern areas, with a high chance of rain, said a NCMS official.


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/w...of-windy-dusty-and-rainy-conditions-1.1285688


----------



## Face81

*Chilly weather to persist over the weekend in UAE*

The UAE has been experiencing unstable and chilly weather for the past several days

By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief
Published: 15:14 February 6, 2014

The weather bureau has warned that Gulf waters will be choppy over the weekend as strong, cold north-westerly winds blow in from the upper Arabian Gulf.

People are advised not go boating and the bureau warns of waves as high as 14 feet offshore.

The winds have also helped drop temperatures sharply across the emirates and residents will continue to enjoy the cold weather over the weekend, according to National Centre for Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS).

The UAE has been experiencing unstable weather for the past several days. Some parts of the country, particularly in the northern emirates, have seen scattered showers. Forecasters said the unstable weather system has also hit several other countries in the region with the mercury falling below zero in Kuwait and north-eastern Saudi Arabia.

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/w...-to-persist-over-the-weekend-in-uae-1.1287371


----------



## Face81

*Scattered showers expected in UAE on Saturday and Sunday*

By Mahmood Saberi, Senior Reporter
Published: 22:09 February 7, 2014

Scattered showers are likely on Saturday and Sunday in the western coastal areas of the UAE and it will be cloudy and hazy during the day across the country with temperatures dropping in the night.

The temperature will drop down to 17 degree Celsius in some areas, cool enough for protective clothing, according to the met office.

The partly cloudy weather will be pleasant during the day with daytime temperatures hovering around 22 degree Celsius. It will continue to be bitterly cold in the mountainous areas, with temperatures of 3 degree Celsius, according to the National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology in Abu Dhabi.

Humidity will be high in the coastal areas such as Dubai, going up to 95 per cent, that will make it foggy and misty early in the morning. In the interior areas such as Abu Dhabi, humidity will be even higher, reaching 99 per cent. 


.......


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/w...ected-in-uae-on-saturday-and-sunday-1.1287907


----------



## Face81

Another wet day yesterday


----------



## AltinD

It is currently raining and thunder-ing .... actually, it has been going on for a couple of hours already


----------



## Face81

AltinD said:


> It is currently raining and thunder-ing .... actually, it has been going on for a couple of hours already


Yes, the rain was pretty torrential!!


----------



## DubaiDunk

Caught the lightning on video, first one over the Palm, second one over the Marina. Look about 55 seconds into each video.


----------



## Face81

*Rain and dust storm expected to hit UAE*

By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief
Published: 08:26 March 12, 2014

Al Ain: Moderate to heavy rain is expected to hit the UAE from Thursday, according to the national weather bureau.

The five-day spell of unstable weather is also expected to bring along dusty wind.

The weather condition is expected to start changing from Wednesday, due to the influence of a surface trough coming in from the Red Sea area, said the National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS).

The NCMS has advised motorists and sea travellers to take precautionary measures. Motorists, in particularly, have been asked to be extra careful in case of poor visibility due to the dust-in-suspension.

Moderate to heavy showers have been reported across Saudi Arabia due to the changing weather condition. It is gradually moving towards the UAE, said the forecasters. It will also affect the temperature, which is expected to go up, particularly in the western region of Abu Dhabi, due to southerly winds. The temperature will decrease gradually when the cooler north-westerly winds kick in, said the forecaster.

“[We] expect the weather conditions for Wednesday to be dusty and partly cloudy in general,” said the NCMS weather alert. The amount of clouds will increase over some areas, especially the northern, eastern and the UAE’s islands in the Arabian Gulf, with a probability of rain clouds accumulation over the eastern mountain region by afternoon, said the NCMS.


............



http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/weather/rain-and-dust-storm-expected-to-hit-uae-1.1302919


----------



## Face81

*UAE hit by dust, clouds and high winds*

Temperature drop and poor visibility is reported across the country
By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief
Published: 13:30 March 13, 2014

Cloudy, windy and dusty conditions spread across the emirates as forecasters repeated a severe weather warning on Thursday.

Temperatures dropped and poor visibility was reported from different parts of the country. A layer of fine dust covered the city and doctors advised people with breathing problems to stay indoors.

The National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) reported light rainfall in Al Hamra in the western region of Abu Dhabi Emirate on Thursday morning.

Residents also reported rain in parts of Sharjah and Al Nehwa. Strong north-westerly wind generating high waves in the Arabian Gulf and the Sea of Oman. The NCMS advised fishermen to stay on shore for 48 hours.

The NCMS said the weather was expected to remain unstable in general until Sunday and there was a chance of moderate to heavy rain in different parts of the UAE. The weather changed since Wednesday evening due to a surface trough coming in from the Red Sea area.

According to the NCMS, the amount of clouds were set to increase over some areas, including the northern, eastern and the UAE’s islands in the Arabian Gulf, with a probability of rain clouds accumulation over the eastern mountain region by afternoon.

............

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/weather/uae-hit-by-dust-clouds-and-high-winds-1.1303591


----------



## The-King

anybody experienced the storm last night? Was heading to a shisha bar in downtown burj khalifa and when I had reached the Burj Park got completely soaked within seconds, people were running for their lives  We found shelter in that facility building on the island but it was too late already haha 

Unfortunately had to go back to the hotel then and change so I was not able to spend the night there. Wonder if anyone has experienced something like that before in Dubai? 

It went from amazing to apocalyptical within a couple of seconds


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Wish i was there  saw the clips on youtube , looked like hail


----------



## Face81

Watch a Hailstorm Engulf the World's Tallest Building | Weather Underground 







A hailstorm that swept through Dubai, United Arab Emirates on Friday, March 14 was captured in a spectacular video above as it engulfed the world's tallest building. Starting about 20 seconds into the video above, you can see the hailshaft in milky gray moving from left to right eventually obscuring the Burj Khalifa, the world's tallest building. 

Notice also how the thunderstorm's hailshaft bulges toward the right near the ground about 50 seconds into the video. Rain and hail-cooled air in a thunderstorm's downdraft spreads laterally once it reaches surface. Just over a minute later, the person who shot the video had to take cover in his vehicle, as the thunderstorm's outflow blasted through with heavy rain and high winds. Visibility resembled that in a blizzard in the Northern Plains of the United States. 

Photographer Daniel Cheong was invited to a business meeting and dinner at the Index Tower when the storm moved in. Setting up his camera hoping to capture a lightning strike on the 2,722-foot tall Burj Khalifa, he instead captured a rare hailshaft sweeping through in the span of a few minutes. 










According to a gulfnews.com story, most of the hail was marble-size or less. Nonetheless, the brief hailstorm was a rare event, there. According to Weather Underground's Christopher Burt (Wunderblog), some more prominent world hail corridors include the Ganges Plain and Deccan Plateau of India, northern Bangladesh and Nepal, parts of eastern and southern Africa south of the equator and western Russia. 

Roughly one month prior to this hailstorm, photographer Brian Hawkins filmed an incredible timelapse of lightning striking the Burj Khalifa. (http://instagram.com/p/kXWggVsQhl/) 



http://www.wunderground.com/news/du...worlds-tallest-building-burj-khalifa-20140315


----------



## Face81

Some more Youtube videos that have emerged....

The storm hitting Dubai:





The run off generated by the downpour in RAK:


----------



## firoz bharmal

SO HARD THAT SMASH IT....!


----------



## Face81

*in Dubai and Sharjah: Unstable Weather Ahead in the UAE*

Brace yourself for rain, lightning and hailstorms in the UAE, there's unstable weather ahead.

The National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) tweeted this morning (25 March), “Light rain in Dubai and Sharjah currently.”

The weather affected traffic in the morning, with some debris falling on the street on Airport Road. The Dubai Police tweeted, "There is congestion on the Airport road in front of Building 1 as a result of falling of parts. The street is partially shut down until the removal of the remaining parts."

The mavens at NCMS predict that the weather will become more unstable tomorrow (Wednesday 26 March), think cloudy skies, wind, rain and storms. 

It'll also get a lot cooler, and temperatures could fall to 13 degrees in some parts of the UAE.


.....

http://www.ahlanlive.com/rain-in-dubai-and-sharjah-unstable-weather-ahead-in-the-uae-482972.html


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Face81 I was wondering is there any site or official link to the precipitation accumulations in UAE this winter because I am very interested in knowing quantity especially that I felt this year was way wetter than normal?


----------



## Gabriel900

March 26


----------



## AltinD

It has rained last night as well. I saw many filthy cars this morning


----------



## firoz bharmal

Now this call town planning ....no rain water tunnel or no drainage...!


----------



## Face81

^^ Only in "new" Dubai


----------



## Face81

*To rain again in Dubai and N Emirates*

Published Tuesday, April 01, 2014 

The National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology, NCMS, has forecast cloudy and hazy weather in general for tomorrow across the UAE.

According to the centre, cloud amount will increase by Wednesday afternoon, with a chance of rain over coastal and northern areas by night and early morning.

There will be moderate to fresh winds and the sea will be moderate to rough over the Arabian Gulf and moderate over the Sea of Oman.

Today morning, UAE residents woke up to another freaky weather pattern on Tuesday morning with parts of Dubai witnessing showers.

The National Centre for Meteorology and Seismology confirmed mild to moderate showers this morning across the UAE, including Abu Dhabi, Ghantoot, Jebel Ali, Jumeirah and parts of Dubai.

There also has been reports of light mist descending in the morning hours in parts of Liwa.

With the unpredictable weather, the NCMS has also issued a marine warning to boats and fishermen, advising against frequenting into the waters of the Arabian Gulf and the Oman Sea due to choppy weather.

Chances of wet weather conditions are expected to continue over the next two days, as per the NCMS, with light to moderate showers across parts of UAE.

Motorists were caught unawares, as the weather seemed to have settled after a hazy week that saw thundershowers and rising humidity.

Just as residents were preparing to welcome summer, the skies have once again turned cloudy, with the national weather bureau forecasting hazy weather with chances of rain over far north.

Moderate to fresh winds will blow up sand and dust reducing visibility.

Dubai Police tweeted: "Dear driver, Please leave enough and safe space between your car and the car in front of you."

According to a NCMS report, relative humidity will rise with maximum temperatures in internal areas hitting 35 degrees centigrade.

Hazy weather with chances of scattered rain is expected until Thursday in parts of UAE.



http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...n-in-dubai-and-n-emirates-2014-04-01-1.543804


----------



## Face81

We've had a weird dust haze here in London too and after it rained, it looked like the cars in Dubai after it rains :lol:


----------



## Face81

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Face81 I was wondering is there any site or official link to the precipitation accumulations in UAE this winter because I am very interested in knowing quantity especially that I felt this year was way wetter than normal?


Actually the rainfall amounts are pretty normal. Infact, the past few years have been exceptionally dry ones. The number of wet days this winter is more in line with what I remember when I was growing up. Nothing unusual about it at all!


----------



## True Blue

The new blockbuster film "NOAH" has been banned in the UAE and Qatar. Maybe they should rethink that policy if the rainfall is likely to continue for 7 days and 7 nights 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-26568107


----------



## AltinD

It rained allot last night, it started by 10 PM. It rained today as well by mid-day


----------



## Face81

*Tremors felt in Dubai from 5.1 magnitude earthquake in southern Iran*

Tremors were felt across the UAE this morning from a 5.1-magnitude earthquake that struck Iran.

It hit at 9.44am UAE time and the impact here measured between 4 and 5 on the Mercalli intensity scale, according to the National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology.

The weather bureau confirmed the epicentre was 60km east of Qeshm, an island in southern Iran, about 120km north of Ras Al Khaimah. 

The US Geological Survey also reported the earthquake as a 5.1-magnitude striking at 9.44am at a depth of 10 kilometres.

Residents in Dubai and the Northern Emirates, especially those living and working in high-rise buildings, took to Twitter after feeling tremors from the earthquake with some reporting they had been evacuated from buildings.

Workers at the Dubai International Finance Centre were among those evacuated.


.........


http://www.thenational.ae/uae/envir...rom-5-1-magnitude-earthquake-in-southern-iran


----------



## Face81

*Rain, dust storm in parts of UAE*

*Rain, dust storm in parts of UAE*

Weather to continue tomorrow; Dubai, Al Ain experience low to medium rain; police issues alert for drivers; warning against going to open areas


By Bindu Rai/Muna Ahmad


Published Sunday, August 17, 2014 

As the mercury crept up to hover near 50°C over the past few days, there was a respite from the heat wave as sporadic rain fell across the UAE, albeit with a dust storm in its wake.

The country’s National Centre for Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) confirmed the development, which has occurred due to a low pressure centred at the south west part of the UAE.

There are reports of light showers across parts of Dubai and Abu Dhabi.

Abu Dhabi Police has issued a warning to motorists, tweeting: “Light to medium rain on different parts in Al Ain. Motorists are urged to drive cautiously.”

A spokesperson with the NCMS said: “This weather pattern is expected to continue for the next 36 hours, with rainfall also expected tomorrow, especially in Al Ain, the Eastern region and possibly Fujairah tomorrow.

“The dust storms are also expected to continue, reducing horizontal visibility to approximately 2km across areas.”

Meanwhile, Twitter continued with tweets to the same, with Salman Khan writing: “Highlight of the day so far. Drizzle in peak summers at Dubai Motor City.”

Anshul Mehta wrote: “Heavy clouds hover over Al Ain, rain expected in some parts of the city.”

There are reports of rain on Emirates Road, Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road, Al Khail Road, Dubai-Al Ain highway and in Jebel Ali.


.............


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...ing-causes-fire-in-al-ain-2014-08-17-1.559799











Picture by Joseph George










Picture by Joseph George










Lightning in Al Ain on Sunday. (Picture by Muna Ahmad)










Lightning caused a fire in Al Ain on Sunday. (Picture by Muna Ahmad)










Picture by Muna Ahmad










Picture by Muna Ahmad


----------



## Face81

And so the seasons start to change


----------



## Face81

And the rainy season begins  Thank you cyclone Nilofar


----------



## firoz bharmal

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152424195802864


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Winter rains come to UAE, mercury goes down*

Residents from parts of Sharjah, Ras Al Khaimah, Fujairah and Dubai said the heavy to moderate rains with thunderstorms brought a welcome respite from the long spell of summer heat.





























The first winter rains hit Dubai and the Northern Emirates on Saturday evening, causing a mild nip in the air.

Earlier in the day, strong winds swept through Dubai and Sharjah, kicking up dust and sand and reducing visibility. Residents from parts of Sharjah, Ras Al Khaimah, Fujairah and Dubai said the heavy to moderate rains with thunderstorms brought a welcome respite from the long spell of summer heat. 

Officials from the National Centre of Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) stated that the weather will remain partly cloudy and hazy in general on Sunday. Also, volume of clouds will increase over some northern and eastern areas. There will be moderate to fresh winds in general, that will cause blowing of dust over some internal and open land areas.

Humidity is also likely to increase during the night as well as early morning on Sunday over some coastal and internal areas. Residents and motorists told Khaleej Times that they experienced slight discomfort and low visibility while driving on Al Khail Road, Al Ittihad Road and Shaikh Mohammed Bin Zayed Road on Saturday afternoon.

Rahul Sudheer, a resident of Qusais, said: “I am looking forward to the coming winter months. It’s been a long summer and the change of weather would make the evenings very pleasant.”


----------



## pratikthaker

Just found this - good times in the UAE. Few more months to go!


----------



## abdoooz

No updates for today??


----------



## firoz bharmal

Always the shocking experience for UAE during Monsoon or Raining ..... rain water never been easily drained or diverted through canal as there isn't any system developed......Jeddah and Riyadh has started to develop the system although in GCC first...!


----------

